# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Un problema intrínseco, creciente y de difícil solución.

## eidanyoson

El manifiesto de la EMM fue firmado por (ahora) eminentes magos españoles allá por el año 1971. Hace 42 años de esto. Toda mi vida por ejmplo.

 Marcó una revolución en el pensamiento mágico de entonces, buscando nuevas técnicas, manejos y herramientas para conseguir ¿qué? MAGIA, que no magia.

 Su primer punto dice esto (copio y pego):

_Es claro y evidente que la  Magia-Ilusionismo como espectáculo vive un presente pobre, triste y  bastante poco apreciado. Prácticamente desaparecida la Magia de Gran  Espectáculo de teatro, en trance de desaparecer la Magia en el Circo,  sin cuajar aún como debiera la magia de cerca como espectáculo  profesional (televisión, hoteles, etc.), la magia languidece y se  marchita en el peor marco y en el menos adecuado de los que puedan  imaginarse: el cabaret, la sala de fiestas que obliga a la actuación  corta de tiempo (incapaz de crear el ambiente, la atmósfera mágica  necesaria), limitada a actuar en pista o semipista o ante un público no  concentrado, no predispuesto a ver magia (cuando no absolutamente  predispuesto a no verla),perdiéndose así muchas de las posibilidades que  como espectáculo, como sugeridora del misterio y la emoción e, incluso,  como arte, podría tener (sin contar la auto limitación que, para  encontrar un público internacional, ha supuesto la pérdida de la  palabra. La Magia se nos ha quedado muda._ _Tan deprimente presente contrasta  vivamente con anteriores épocas en las que la Magia (menos extendida  como hobby), sí cumplía su principal finalidad: hechizar a los  espectadores, ilusionarles; hacerles, en una palabra, sentir (de  sensación, de emoción) el misterio"_






Es decir, ponindo el mago enmascarado por aquí, youtube por allá, 42 años después (¡42!) la magia sigue teniendo el mismo problema, NO LLEGA.


Hablamos mucho de esto en el foro, la cosa es ¿necesitamos una nueva revolución? y de qué manera porque aquella no duró demasiado y estamos de nuevo inmersos en un momento de declive tremendo.


 ¿Qué pensáis?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Esto es justo lo que trataba Luis García en la reunión de La Peza (creo que fue 2012), y en muchos de sus artículos.

Dejo este sólo para alimentar el debate: Tertulias Mágicas Granadinas: REFLEXIONES SOBRE EL COMBATE

----------


## Luke

¿De verdad creéis que la magia no llega? Hombre, estamos lejos del ideal y que la gente nos considere al mismo nivel que otras actividades, pero ahora parece que va a volver la magia a televisión, la afición a la maga a aumentado un montón, el nivel de los magos españoles está a la cabeza mundial (sobre todo en cartomagia), y el público demanda y disfruta la magia. Las galas del Teatro Circo Price que organiza Jorge Blass tienen llenos, tratándose de un aforo de casi 2000 espectadores, todos los días. Y la gente sale encantada y emocionada. 

Hay que seguir avanzando, pero de ahí a decir que la magia no llega...

----------


## S. Alexander

Magia a la televisión: Trucos de cámara, revelaciones a tutiplén y que la gente no lo vive en directo.
Afición a la magia aumenta: ¿Más truqueros que duran 1 año destripando juegos básicos y no tan básicos?
El nivel de los magos españoles a la cabeza mundial: ¿El rey de la caca no es el rey caca?
¿El público demanda magia? ¿O demanda que les entretengas un rato y se rían, por lo que los monólogos están tan a la moda?

La magia no llega ni de lejos, al menos en lo que conozco de momento la inmensisisisisisísima mayoría somos truqueros que aspiramos a ser magos. Y hay famosos que también se han olvidado lo que es la magia a mi parecer...

__________________________________________________  ________

Yo desde luego creo que hace falta otra revolución, seria y muy organizada (ya que la información se ha multiplicado), con un gran 'sacrificio' (un lujazo por otra parte).

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## julioso

Sergio... tu no eres un truquero y este fin de semana he comprendido a un nivel mas interno como se concibe la magia, la magia es un arte menos conocido por los grandes publicos, como el heavy metal, pero tiene su publico agradecido.
Hay grupillos locales que tocan muy mal igual que youtuberos, pero luego esta AC/DC como Tamariz...(y muchos otros mas)
hago este simil con la musica porque creo que es de fácil entendimiento y aclara mi idea.

----------


## S. Alexander

Gracias por el halago, julioso, pero yo soy muy truquero aún. Mucho más que mago. ¡¡Ya quisiera yo ser mago, agh!! Y no estoy siendo humilde, lo juro, estoy siendo realista.

Yo creo que has dado en un punto clave: Todo el mundo "sabe" lo que es la magia. Para mí ellos no saben lo que es la magia. Ellos saben lo que es un truco de magia. Lo digo porque yo aún me recuerdo de profano (a los 16 años, afortunado por esto, desafortunado por haber perdido tanto tiempo) y así era.

Sigo inclinándome hacia un nuevo movimiento de estudio, investigación y filosofeo sobre la magia, sobretodo precisamente porque estamos en tiempos más 'avanzados' y la magia no debe ser lo que debió empezar a ser hace años. Me consta que hay ya alguien del foro ocupándose de un 'problema' para la evolución de la magia.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que la magia, tal y como la hacemos ahora, no llega. Nada, nothing.

No sé si la magia en la tele sirve para que llegue más o si se hace sin desvirtuar su esencia. Tampoco sabría decir si seguimos en esa cúspide mundial que llegamos a ocupar.

Lo que veo claro es que trabajamos de un modo arcaico: sensaciones desfasadas, vestuario y material hortera y devaluado... Todo sin conexión con el espectador. Y para que la magia sea magia y no puzzle hacen falta montañas de empatía... Montañas que ahora son valles.

----------


## julioso

No creo que no llegue o este anticuada... creo que la magia es un arte no comercial por lo que a las grandes empresas no les interesa venderla.
Hay muchos magos y grupos de magos que están inovando, pero nadie los compra a grandes escalas como los magiaderos, los taps...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Que sea comercial o no, no tiene nada que ver. El avant garde no suele ser comercial pero sí un avance.

Está anticuada desde los elementos a los efectos... ¿un colador? ¿un bastón? ¿cajas de colores con caracteres chinos?... ¿un chasquido y la carta aparece? ¿polvos mágicos?

No sólo está anticuada, es cada día más prosaica y cutre. Por eso apenas genera recuerdo ni interés personal más allá de la curiosidad.

----------


## julioso

Y tienes alguna idea para suplir el chasquido, el colador y la baraja de cartas?
Creo que hay que cambiar las presentaciones y efectos... no los instrumentos, para la música se siguen usando los mismos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues para el chasquido sí, de hecho estoy haciendo un estudio al respecto. De la baraja no digo nada, pero el colador.... Buf ¿Tan poca perspectiva tenemos?

----------


## S. Alexander

Una cosita (por dar por saco): Nunca me han gustado las comparaciones con otras artes. Por mucho que puedan parecerse en algunas cosas, en otras no tienen por qué y seguir necesitándose.

Pero julioso, en la música supongo que hablas de música clásica, porque lo que es en la música en sí, hay instrumentos tan nuevos que al verlos no sabrías ni que son instrumentos. ¡Y se usan!

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## manuserra

> Y tienes alguna idea para suplir el chasquido, el colador y la baraja de cartas?
> Creo que hay que cambiar las presentaciones y efectos... no los instrumentos, para la música se siguen usando los mismos.


para la musica se siguen usando que :Confused:  Lo siento, pero esa afirmación es completamente errónea. No solo hablo de instrumentos, tienes una multitud de efectos, compresores, reverbs, chorus... y no sigo porque en este foro ni pinta nada. La música ha cambiado POR COMPLETO. A dia de hoy el 95% de la música comercial tiene sintetizadores y no se puede tocar en directo. 

No es la música que a mi me gusta, pero decir que la música no ha cambiado es una falacia. Quizá la magia si debe de cambiar, y creo que dynamo aunque ya lo hemos discutido, y lo que pienso de sus chanchus, por ejemplo ofrece una magia distinta. Quizá no presenta, quizá "no transmite", pero está claro que a la gente le gusta. 

La era de la digitalización a mi juicio ha hecho mucho daño. En una película puedes ver cosas increibles que hace 30 años cantaban que eran maquetas, o cosas cutres. Y eso implica, que a dia de hoy, a la gente le sorprenden menos las cosas. 

Yo creo en la magia como algo mágico, sin sentido y sobrenatural, si sabes que hay truco y solo crees que es habilidad, la magia no tiene sentido (para mi)

----------


## S. Alexander

Pero, si no tiene sentido, ¡no se comprende! ¿No?

La magia para ti es 'sin sentido'. Pero si sabes el truco no tiene sentido. Entonces la magia... ¿es saber el secreto? ¿No se contradice esto? xd

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo no veo problemas en la era digital. La magia no es sólo sorprender, de hecho eso es uno de los efectos colaterales. La magia es la resuloción de conflictos sentidos por medios imposibles, creando esa ilusión.

Si sólo queremos impresionar, claro que el publico está cansado, pero por eso necesita magia, porque hay muchísima mas tela que cortar.

Ahí está la diferencia entre magia y truco. El truco impresiona, la magia evoca.

----------


## manuserra

> Pero, si no tiene sentido, ¡no se comprende! ¿No?
> 
> La magia para ti es 'sin sentido'. Pero si sabes el truco no tiene sentido. Entonces la magia... ¿es saber el secreto? ¿No se contradice esto? xd
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


Si, la frase nu fué muy acertada. Me refiero a que yo siempre ví la magia como algo "sobrenatural" o con "poderes". No tiene porque ser de truquero ese tipo de magia, sin una buena presentación, no es creible

----------


## julioso

Cuando hablo de avance música, avance magia es grosso modo, me refiero a que antes tocaban trompetas, tocaban flautas, guitarras, violines... y a dia de hoy se siguen usando, que si que hay todas esas cosas que has dicho pero tambien hay casc ,flipper y un monton de cosas más.
Ami dynamo no me gusta nada, eso no es mágia ni es nada, ¿por qué lo ve la gente? porque les entretiene un rato.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Unos se siguen utilizando y otros no, o de forma muy minoritaria más como tema historico.

Pero además las premisas son distintas, por el efecto mágico.

Yo creo que habría que estudiar el motivo por el que gusta Dynamo. Desecharlo porque si es estrechez de miras. Hay que aprender y depurar.

----------


## manuserra

> Yo creo que habría que estudiar el motivo por el que gusta Dynamo. Desecharlo porque si es estrechez de miras. Hay que aprender y depurar.


Creo que es la frase mas acertada sobre Dynamo que he leido en el foro

----------


## julioso

Yo lo que sé es que la mágia es para un público minoritario, mientras sobreviva entre ese público...
Y si no la vemos en teatros o televisión...creo que es por lo poco comercial que es.

----------


## S. Alexander

O porque no vamos a los teatros a ver magia... yo mañana voy a un teatro a ver a 4 'grandes'.

Y se está preparando un programa de televisión (en conjunto con un montón de publicidad encubierta que se está haciendo en el que hay hasta periódicos vendiendo fascículos de magia de nuevo) para dentro de poco.

Yo lo que sé es que saber es peligroso.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## julioso

Sobre dynamo... 
Y no nos damos cuenta de que la gente ve Tele5, que escucha a Belén Esteban, que se saben todos los personales de "Mujeres y Hombres y viceversa"...

En definitiva, que ya nadie ve los reportajes de búfalos que dan en la 2. :-) Eso me dijo un día Iban hablando del tema, si partimos de esa base... no hay cultura en españa, por eso gusta dynamo, porque la cultura en españa es minima por no decir nula.

En España tenemos un nivel de magia muy avanzado respecto a otros muchos paises americanos, podríamos decir que la magia española destaca con respecto al resto del mundo (y es cierto, todos lo sabéis)

----------


## S. Alexander

Y sin embargo en América piensan que los mejores son ellos y que los españoles también somos buenos, junto a los chinos. Y que el luces, cámara y show es lo que es realmente lo mejor. Eso lo saben ellos.
Saber a veces es cuestión de perspectiva. No somos los mejores del mundo. Somos los mejores del mundo en cuanto a magia española y lo que los españoles que estudiamos y nos interesamos por la magia consideramos magia (bueno, y los que compartimos opinión. Habrá quien difiera).

Dynamo no lo he visto, pero lo que cuentan de él es que han visto magia. Por supuesto el método para nosotros es bastante ilícito, pero porque nos ponemos límites nosotros mismos (cosa que no es mala ni buena del todo). Si los profanos ven magia en eso, es porque les impresiona y les parece imposible. Otra cosa es ya lo que cada uno considere magia. Como dice Ricardo, para mí eso no es magia porque no evoca nada, aunque sí impresiona. Pero los profanos no tienen cultura mágica. Ellos perciben lo que perciben, y por no ser aficionados a la magia no incurren en ningún pecado.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## manuserra

> Sobre dynamo... 
> Y no nos damos cuenta de  que la gente ve Tele5, que escucha a Belén Esteban, que se saben todos  los personales de "Mujeres y Hombres y viceversa"...
> 
> En  definitiva, que ya nadie ve los reportajes de búfalos que dan en la 2.  :-) Eso me dijo un día Iban hablando del tema, si partimos de esa  base... no hay cultura en españa, por eso gusta dynamo, porque la  cultura en españa es minima por no decir nula.
> 
> En España tenemos  un nivel de magia muy avanzado respecto a otros muchos paises  americanos, podríamos decir que la magia española destaca con respecto  al resto del mundo (y es cierto, todos lo sabéis)


Ese comentario me parece una tonteria. Comparar la magia de Dynamo con ver tele5 o escuchar a Belén Esteban me parece llevar a un extremo estúpido la conversación. Entre otras cosas porque Dynamo es inglés y el boom lo ha pegado allí, no aquí, y porque es llevar el odio hacia un personaje a la falta de respeto auténtico por la magia que hace.

Como ha dicho Alexander, un profano no tiene porque entender el porque no hace magia y solo es un truquero, simplemente alucinan.

----------


## julioso

Hay gente que adora tele5 y a belén esteban... falta de respeto seria hablar asi de ellos, hay mucha gente que ha tomado como referencia a belén esteban...

Sergio, sabes tan bien como yo que la magia alli por américa empezó siendo magia de mesa en mesa, buscaban algo rápido visual, comercial y que diese propina.
La mágia aqui en españa la evolucionaron grandes teóricos (que todos conocemos) los américanos temen la magia española, saben que si vamos allí les podemos hundir el mercado, por eso allí es conocidisimo Gea, porque es hijo directo de Ascanio y Tamariz...(con esto me refiero a nuestra forma de crear mágia) ellos solo buscan técnicas.(han tenido sus teóricos y tal) pero el ejemplo es Roth, de los numismagos mas grandes por allí, ves sus juegos como el planeta, el wild coin, el pasa pasa... y las construcciones son muy muy malas, todo el que los haya estudiado lo sabrá.
 Este tema que quiero explicar es tan extenso que por escrito se alargaría mucho aparte de no poder explicarme bien.

----------


## manuserra

y de que no se que tiene que ver con lo que estamos hablando la verdad

----------


## julioso

Pues que comparar a Dynamo con NxA es como Belén esteban con un reportaje de búfalos, hablo de NxA porque es lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza, odria decir Por arte de magia, Magiapotagia y chantatachan

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Julioso, creonque hablas muy a la ligera. Primero, la magia española es buena, pero la americana es potentisima. Otra cosa es que no la conozcas porque te hayas quedado con dos o tres nombres.

La revolución que supuso Roth para la magia con monedas tanto a nivel tecnico, estructural como presentacional está a años luz de casi cualquier otro numismago. Cualquiera que haya estudiado magia con monedas a fondo lo entenderá.

El nivel de la teoria americana es apabullante, otra cosa es que hay que saber leer entre líneas.

La magia ha pasado a ser algo minoritario por mirarse el ombligo y no ver al público. Antes sí lo era, pero si el mundo avanza y la magia no, quedará como algo obsoleto, minoritario y kitsch.

----------


## S. Alexander

La verdad es que sí, sería mejor dejar aquí el tema porque nos estamos alejando demasiado. Solo quiero decir que una cosa es lo que un mago considere magia y otra lo que un profano considere magia. Y eso depende de la sociedad (para quien trabajamos en mayor parte). Y un profano español no es un profano americano.

Intentando volver al hilo del hilo (juju), antes del remedio hay que diagnosticar la enfermedad. Bueno, las enfermedades. ¿De qué está enferma la magia, por puntos? ¿De lo que dijo la EMM y de qué más?

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: 'La magia ha pasado a ser algo minoritario por mirarse el ombligo y no ver al público.' +1

----------


## julioso

Hablo de las construcciones de juegos...Las construcciones de la magia de los magos américanos no es tan potente como la de muchos españoles...

Sobre roth... No digo que haya avanzado mucho la numismágia, digo que no tiene buenas construcciones, su pasa pasa usa 4 shuttle pass... aparte de no dejar de mover las manos y tocar las monedas, Ascanio decía de roth que era como un robot, no dejaba sentir la magia.

----------


## Marvel

> Yo creo que habría que estudiar el motivo por el que gusta Dynamo. Desecharlo porque si es estrechez de miras. Hay que aprender y depurar.


Pues ya lo comenté en otro post. Está claro que gusta porque da la sensación de ser un mago real.
El mago convencional hace sus presentaciones, cuenta una historia, mueve mucho las manos... queda bastante claro que está haciendo un teatro, y aunque parezca muy hábil es más complicado que deje la sensación en la mente de "esta haciendo magia de verdad".
Dynamo parece un muchacho normal, como cualquiera que te puedes encontrar por la calle, cuando habla a la gente da la sensación de hablar de tu a tu, no de hablar a un público, por lo que atenua esa sensación de estar frente a un teatro. El teatro es interpretar un papel, y lo esté haciendo o no, no lo parece, reforzando esa imagen de realidad.
Entonces, tal como ya dije también, un espectador normal ve a Tamariz y piensa que es un mago buenísimo, y que se lo ha pasado bomba, y por eso querría verlo más veces, pues se nota que es muy hábil. Sin embargo, si ve a Dynamo, piensa "¡este tio tiene poderes! ¡no es posible!" y entonces le apetece volver a ver su programa, para ver que más es capaz de hacer.

Ojo, que Tamariz es mejor mago, eso lo sabemos todos, pero Dynamo ofrece algo distinto que Tamariz no hace. 
Yo tengo claro que para un espectáculo en sala, me lo pasaría mejor con Tamariz, pero dudo que un programa de televisión centrado en él me entretenga más que el de Dynamo.

Por otro lado, lo del arte de la magia en decadencia, no solo afecta a esta, sino al teatro, la danza... vamos, todos los espectáculos, salvo que sea un gran musical o esté actuando algún famoso de la televisión.

----------


## julioso

La pregunta es... tu verías a dynamo en un espectaculo de magia de cerca? y en un teatro?

----------


## manuserra

y que tiene eso que ver :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Todos sabemos que tipo de tretas utiliza, pero pretende hacer lo mismo que cualquier mago, entretener a la gente. No estamos evaluando lo buen o mal mago que es Dynamo, estamos evaluando lo que el profano opina de él.

De verdad, algunos no se como se cuestionan como está la magia, leyendo sus comentarios es obvio porqué está como está

----------


## julioso

Por los que estamos escribiendo en el post supongo que ese comentario final va dirigido hacia mi... y creo que sobra, me lo tomaré como algo personal.

Lo que el profano opina de el? la gente ha visto a Criss Angel levitar de edificio a edificio, (por tv) y la gente alli presente veia el helicóptero y el arnés.
Si solo nos cuestionamos lo que el profano ve... a el profano le gusta el mago enmascarado porque lo revela.

----------


## S. Alexander

Invoco a la moderación para que cese el novísimo debate acerca de Dynamo sí, Dynamo no, y nos pongamos con temas más serios que requieran verdadera atención y pensamiento.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No. No lo veríamos en un teatro porque su tipo de magia está enfocado a otro entorno. Sin más.

Yo creo que nos autocomplacemos demasiado.

Enfermedades que veo en la magia (así a bote pronto):

a) Los magos no tienen ni idea ni de magia ni de na. Hacen trucos que han leído por ahí y gracias. Cuando se ponen a hablar de cualquier tema en una presentación se le ven las costuras.

b)No hay autocrítica. Como es más cómodo no quitar el colador no pensamos en que es un bicho rarísimo que canta por soleares.

c)Se nos olvida que hay un público al otro lado, con necesidades y expectativas. Y el objetivo del mago es saciarlas, no sacar pecho.

d)Imaginación Was ist das? Si copiar es más fácil... encima copiamos cosas más viejas que matusalem y que ya debían estar en la basura.

Por ahora no sigo para que no arda troya  :Smile1: .


Pd. Julioso, deberías esperar un tiempo de estudio mágico antes de decir esas cosas tan a la ligera. No sólo de pasa pasas vive el hombre (Roth tiene algunas de las estructuras más espectáculares que hay en la magia y Ascanio no estaba para hablar sobre quién transmitía y quién no.)

Deberíamos estudiar más a fondo la magia americana. A los grandes magos, que saben que trabajan para ellos y para público, menos vendas. Hay estructuras increibles en gente como Carney, Maven, Osterlind, Richarson, Nash, Jennings, Cervon... La magia va avanzar cuando nos dejemos de prejuicios (que es mirar hacia atrás) y cojamos todo lo bueno para avanzar.

----------


## Tereso

Uno de los problemas que más me ha tocado enfrentar es que acá, el que hace magia, es simple y llanamente un tipo "raro", por decir lo menos. Sí estamos desfazados, y no se diga la magia mexicana (que tiene sus dos o tres grandes exponentes, sin embargo), que a fin de cuentas vive a la sombra de la americana y de cierto modo de la española. No quisiera tener que poner vídeos de los magos que pululan por acá, que si yo me considero truquero, no quiero terminar ofendiendo a nadie, vaya, que todavía estamos sacando conejos mal nutridos de chisteras sucias, literalmente.

Un saludo.

----------


## julioso

Una vez más en este foro soy un ignorante... nada oye... yo sigo estudiando mas teória, mas mágia en general y sigo sin tener ni idea.
No se que estructuras tiene roth tan impresionantes ya que todo lo que se de él está en el expert coin magic.
Y las estructuras del expert no son nada buenas, si ves a roth haciendo el juego del planeta (uno de los que se supone son de sus grandes rutinas) ves una mala construccion, sin embargo ves a magos como Gea, Rubiales, Kiko... y tienen estructuras internas que ocuparían folios y folios y mas folios para juegos de 3 minutos.

Puede ser que no tenga tanto conocimiento como tú, lo doy por hecho, pero lo que llevo de estudio es de lo que hablo y como lo considero, crei que no hacian falta años y años de lectura para poder opinar.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No, hombre no iba por ahí. Sólo por el tono categórico. Otra cosa, una estructura no por ser más rocambolesca es mejor. Hay que entender todo. Hay estructuras directas e indirectas, coberturas técnicas y estructurales... Roth utiliza estructuras directas, pero redondas. Muchas veces vale más lo simple bien hecho que lo barroco porque sí, por muy castizo que sea el nombre.

Eso me lleva a otro problema de la magia... los movimientos onanistas mentales. Nos volvemos tan locos con algunas cosas que perdemos la perspectiva del objeto. Julioso me lo pone en la mano para que lo suelte. Valoramos tanto el método y la estructura aparente (ojo, muy importante lo de aparente) que olvidamos el fin mágico. Un buen ejemplo es Roth, un hombre que consiguió generar empatía y MAGIA con las monedas. Estructuras preciosas, sin olvidar que lo importante es la impresión honda en el recuerdo del espectador.

Una muestra de magia de vanguardia (hace treinta años) para que se vea lo que no hemos avanzado.




Tuning Fork by David Roth - STREAMING VIDEO - www.MJMMagic.com - YouTube

Menos necesidad de el Matrix número 1.000.000 que de cosas como ésta.

----------


## Prendes

Pero vamos a ver hombre, ¿cómo va a gustar la magia de forma mayoritaria?Sii vistos un par de magos, vistos todos.

"Los monólogos están de moda." Coño, puedes ir a ver a 30, todas las semanas, y en todos ves cosas distintas (recursos similares puede, pero cada uno tiene su historia, sus bromas...)

Vas a ver a magos un par de semanas seguidas, y quedas hasta el culo de que "esta es la mezcla a la americana...del sur" o el "mira, tres limones" o el "y la vela ha desaparecido" o el "las monedas pasan de una mano a la otra"

Ya no es que todos hagamos los mismos juegos, es que usamos las mismas bromas y gags. Y no hablo de gente que estamos empezando, que me parece algo más comprensible, hablo de profesionales. 

Igual tenemos lo que nos merecemos...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Pero vamos a ver hombre, ¿cómo va a gustar la magia de forma mayoritaria?Sii vistos un par de magos, vistos todos.
> 
> "Los monólogos están de moda." Coño, puedes ir a ver a 30, todas las semanas, y en todos ves cosas distintas (recursos similares puede, pero cada uno tiene su historia, sus bromas...)
> 
> Vas a ver a magos un par de semanas seguidas, y quedas hasta el culo de que "esta es la mezcla a la americana...del sur" o el "mira, tres limones" o el "y la vela ha desaparecido" o el "las monedas pasan de una mano a la otra"
> 
> Ya no es que todos hagamos los mismos juegos, es que usamos las mismas bromas y gags. Y no hablo de gente que estamos empezando, que me parece algo más comprensible, hablo de profesionales. 
> 
> Igual tenemos lo que nos merecemos...


Touché

----------


## Marvel

> La pregunta es... tu verías a dynamo en un espectaculo de magia de cerca? y en un teatro?


Es como si me preguntas si vería a Anthony Blake haciendo cartomancia.  
Que igual se pone y me deja maravillado con su habilidad, pero no es como vende su estilo.
Yo con Dynamo me iría de fiesta, jajaja, entiendo que en ese tipo de situaciones es donde sus capacidades destacan más.

----------


## eidanyoson

Antes que nada contestar a olmedo diciendo que la idea de este hilo viene precisamente de escuchar esa conferencia de Luis garcia. Al cesar lo que es del cesar. Por otro lado veo muy claro que la magia no llega, porque debería ser la culminación de sueños y los sueños de hoy no son como los de ayer. Ahora creo que lo que vais diciendo, de que todos somos iguales, de que no conectamos es justo la clave. Pero por móvil no sigo que es muy largo. Mañana más. 

Enviado desde mi MI 1S usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## manuserra

> Por los que estamos escribiendo en el post supongo que ese comentario final va dirigido hacia mi... y creo que sobra, me lo tomaré como algo personal.


Pues si, evidentemente lo decía por ti. De poco te va a valer leer millones de libros si tu forma de pensar es tan cerrada. La magia es un arte, y como arte lo primero que se necesita es una mente abierta, sino como ya han dicho, acabarás haciendo lo mismo que todos. Precisamente por eso Dynamo está en la tele haciendo lo que hace, porque no será el mejor presentador del mundo, pero ha intentado hacer algo distinto en un mundo en el que todo hijo de vecino repite los mismos trucos que aprende en un libro, con prácticamente el mismo sermón.

----------


## Luke

No voy a entrar en lo de Dynamo, pero a mi me gusta y creo que le hace bien a la magia, aunque sea sólo como un chico que hace un programa de televisión. Quiero decir que como se ha dicho antes por alguno, yo no iría a verlo en vivo. 

Pero no creo que sea el modelo a imitar y manusierra ha dicho "ha intentado hacer algo distinto". ¿No es casi idéntico lo que hace Dynamo que lo que hacía Criss Angel? ¿Y no tienen ambos mucho que ver con lo que hacía Blaine?

Luego, alguien dijo: Todos sabemos que tipo de tretas utiliza, pero pretende hacer lo mismo que cualquier mago, entretener a la gente.

¿De verdad lo que pretenden todos los magos es entretener? A lo mejor ese es el problema. Ricardo estaba hablando de "evocar" y otros de "entretener".

Por último. Yo entré más optimista a este hilo, pero me habéis ido convenciendo según leía comentarios. ¿Cuales serían las conclusiones? ¿Qué es lo que está mal? ¿Quién lo hace bien y quién lo hace mal?

----------


## S. Alexander

La verdad es que estoy de acuerdo con que todos hacemos lo mismo. Pero es cierto también que existen limitados tipos de lo que normalmente llamo 'efectos generales' (hacer levitar algo, hacer que algo se transposiciones, sólido a través de sólido, producción infinita de X materia) y a lo que nos dedicamos es a tratar de hacerlos más imposibles, de darlos una vuelta de tuerca (lo que acaba por crear versiones enrevesadas y enrevesadísimas con técnicas que ensucian el juego tan solo por dar una versión 'propia'). 

Sin embargo, aunque esto es cierto como que la realidad es una y la imaginación está limitada a la deformación de la realidad, estos efectos generales pueden mutar. Si bien producir cartas del aire es imposible, producir rocas también lo es y nadie lo hace. Quizá porque precisamente falta el ejercicio de creatividad y la 'suerte' de un personaje que se aleje de lo establecido y que cree la puesta en escena propicia para producirlas.
Y creo que uno de los principales problemas que lleva a que esto no se realice es el miedo. Porque vemos lo que funciona, nos guiamos por algunas reglas casi intuitivas de lo que puede funcionar y de lo que no, y jamás salimos mucho más allá del camino que está marcado. Sabemos que a la gente con hacerla reír mientras la haces magia la tienes 'ganada', y si combinas risa mientras presentas antes de un efecto y lo que es el efecto en sí, pues ya tienes un juego que la gente traga (como si fuera una pastilla amarga, dicen en algunos libros).

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## julioso

> Pues si, evidentemente lo decía por ti. De poco te va a valer leer millones de libros si tu forma de pensar es tan cerrada. La magia es un arte, y como arte lo primero que se necesita es una mente abierta, sino como ya han dicho, acabarás haciendo lo mismo que todos. Precisamente por eso Dynamo está en la tele haciendo lo que hace, porque no será el mejor presentador del mundo, pero ha intentado hacer algo distinto en un mundo en el que todo hijo de vecino repite los mismos trucos que aprende en un libro, con prácticamente el mismo sermón.


Segun esto... El mago enmascarado hace algo nuevo que es revelar y por eso está en la tele. A muchos profanos les encanta ¿Es bueno por eso?

----------


## Marvel

> Segun esto... El mago enmascarado hace algo nuevo que es revelar y por eso está en la tele. A muchos profanos les encanta ¿Es bueno por eso?


¿Tu crees que el mago enmascarado le gusta a mucha gente? Yo creo que la gente que lo veía era porque no hacían otra cosa mejor, no porque estuvieran esperando que llegara la hora del programa.
Nunca he oido a nadie decirme "¿sabes que hay un mago que revela trucos en la tele?". De hecho, ni siquiera me han dicho ninguno que se pone a ver videos con revelaciones de trucos de magia en youtube.
El que quiere saber de verdad los secretos es porque quiere de verdad hacerlos, e investiga.

----------


## Ravenous

> Nunca he oido a nadie decirme "¿sabes que hay un mago que revela trucos en la tele?


Yo si, muchas docenas de veces. Sobre todo en el momento en el qué saben que soy mago. Es cómo un morbo insano.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Separando aguas.. La magia Americana, la magia Argentina, La magia sudaca y oriental :Confused:  :Confused: ?? Que es eso :Confused:  como logran hacer un general o clasificarla.. NO EXISTE la magia americana o la magia rusa... Existe mi estilo de magia y la de mi vecino y la del otro... Diran que en América pueden nombrar no menos de 40 maestros en 10 segundos mientras que solo 3 o 4 Argentinos... Bueno eso se explica fácil... Los americanos son 10 veces mas de población que nosotros :P...

Dicen que la magia no evoluciona... Puedo mencionar maestros del siglo pasado que han marcado el cambio como Rene y tamariz.. SI hablamos de este siglo sin duda David Blaine o Criss angel marcando un nuevo estilo..

Dicen que hay mas de 40 monólogos en teatros.. MEJOR!!!! Es mejor 40 monólogos y un mago... te hace mas único y especial.. Ademas de los 40 monólogos puede que solo 3 o 4 sean buenos...

Por ultimo "La magia no llega a la gente".. La magia llega a la gente y cuando lo hace es un tren de carga que golpea el rostro y te pone nok out.... El verdadero problema sos vos... vos por uno mismo, no vos por que le hablo a x persona...

Si tu mismo te ves actuar y te puedes hacer miles de criticas.. si tu mismo ni te crees lo que haces.. si tu mismo no te emociona lo que haces, no te asombra tu estilo, no te enamora lo que estas haciendo... No seas hipócrita y esperes que el publico aplauda de pie lo que a ti solo te genera una leve  mueca en los labios....

Lo que si creo que cambio en nuestra época es la originalidad, estamos hasta el cuello de material mágico, tenemos lo que queremos y en mas de 30 versiones... Antes todo era creatividad pura, todo era invención personal, antes cada mago era mucho mas personal, y hoy somos el resultado de unos cuantos libros....Yo recomendaría que no tengas 100 libros y 3mil vídeos, agarra los 10 libros que mas te gusten y arranca de 0 y hace tu vida, tu magia, tu estilo...

Hoy no llegamos por que aun, no somos nosotros, somo el reflejo de otros..

----------


## Marvel

> Iniciado por Marvel
> 
> 
> Nunca he oido a nadie decirme "¿sabes que hay un mago que revela trucos en la tele?
> 
> 
> Yo si, muchas docenas de veces. Sobre todo en el momento en el qué saben que soy mago. Es cómo un morbo insano.


Pués no se, quizás sea por movernos en distintos círculos, pero para los mios nunca nadie mencionó ese programa como que les parecía interesante. Que lo hayan zapeado y sepan que existe si, pero no veo que la gente se interese por saber trucos... hasta que se los haces en las narices.

----------


## manuserra

> Segun esto... El mago enmascarado hace algo nuevo que es revelar y por eso está en la tele. A muchos profanos les encanta ¿Es bueno por eso?


Pero como puedes comparar a cualquier mago, con "el mago" enmascarado que solo busca pasta desvelando los trucos de todos los demas?? (y la muestra la tienes en que no se quita la máscara) No se que comparación se puede hacer. En serio que alucino...

----------


## Ravenous

> Pero como puedes comparar a cualquier mago, con "el mago" enmascarado que solo busca pasta desvelando los trucos de todos los demas?? (y la muestra la tienes en que no se quita la máscara) No se que comparación se puede hacer. En serio que alucino...


 Sí que se la quita, si.

----------


## julioso

> Pero como puedes comparar a cualquier mago, con "el mago" enmascarado que solo busca pasta desvelando los trucos de todos los demas?? (y la muestra la tienes en que no se quita la máscara) No se que comparación se puede hacer. En serio que alucino...


Claro que le comparo porque cualquier mago profesional que hace un espectaculo, un show, un programa lo hace unicamente por dinero, y eso es así...
Si no les diese dinero no lo harían, dynamo actua por dinero, y el mago enmascarado desvela por dinero, igual que nxa se hizo por dinero.

----------


## b12jose

> Claro que le comparo porque cualquier mago profesional que hace un espectaculo, un show, un programa lo hace unicamente por dinero, y eso es así...
> Si no les diese dinero no lo harían, dynamo actua por dinero, y el mago enmascarado desvela por dinero, igual que nxa se hizo por dinero.


¿Qué es lo que intentas dar a entender con esto? De verdad que no le encuentro el sentido...

----------


## julioso

no me malinterpreteis ni mucho menos, solo digo que la magia a nivel profesional se hace con principal motivo del dinero, fue una charla que nos dio Mag Lari el otro día y estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero el se contradice.
osea dice que dynamo es bueno porque la gente lo ve, yo digo que el enmascarado entonces tambien porque la gente lo ve y el dice que el enmascarado es malo, ¿por qué? si judgamos a un mago por la audiencia...

----------


## manuserra

no pongas palabras en mi boca, yo no he dicho que dynamo sea bueno, es mas he dicho que no estoy juzgando si es bueno o malo. He dicho QUE A LA GENTE LE GUSTA. Y te reitero, comparar un mago, con un tio que solo desvela trucos, no se a donde quieres llegar, bueno si lo se a tener la razón, pero lo siento amigo, estás completamente equivocado y espero que no estudies la magia con solo la premisa que estas usando de lo que es válido y lo que no.

Estamos hablando del problema que vive actualmente la magia, y que debería cambiar. Si Dynamo, Peter Griffin o Perico el de los Palotes, tiene un programa internacional que es bastante visto y gusta, y es completamente distinto a la magia a la que estamos acostumbrados a ver, igual nos está dando las pautas de a donde tenemos que llegar, sobretodo si como bien has dicho, QUIERES GANAR DINERO COMO PROFESIONAL.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Lo hacen A CAMBIO de dinero, que no es lo mismo. Es un trabajo, pero si fuese sólo por dinero, la magia que verías sería bien distinta.

----------


## emaral

Hola! En lo poco que llevo en el foro, me llama poderosamente la atención que las discusiones más "importantes", sean siempre comparando, a los magos de sala con los de calle, a Dynamo en especial con los demás y la manera de vestir o actuar. Y esto me hace gracias.
No conozco muchos magos, todavía soy muy inculta en este ámbito, pero me gustaba Criss Angel cuando lo conocí, con ese aire gótico (cada día me gusta menos, a cambiado, y me empieza a aburrir), y le pegaba a su personaje el ir por la calle para acabar empalado en una verja o partiendo a una chica por la mitad que salía corriendo...impresionante!
Pero ¿os imagináis al SEÑOR Lavand, en chándal o cortándose el brazo para sacar una moneda ensangrentada?  :Wink1:  echaría a perder ese aire de galán!!! creo que cada uno en su lugar son fantásticos por ello. Por adaptar perfectamente su estilo de magia a su estilo de personaje y nada más. Me da igual el truco que hagan o donde actúen, mientras le pegue al personaje. Están representando!!
David Copperfield, hacen grandes desapariciones, ilusiones y efectos, famoso a nivel mundial...pero me parece muy moñas y no me gusta verle. Y será buenísimo, pero no es capaz de captar mi atención y sin embargo me pongo una y otra vez videos de René Lavand, porque me hipnotiza.
Dynamo, me parece sosete (tan sólo sus ojos, son llamativos), pero tiene un personaje sosete. Tamariz...fan-tas-ti-co, Jandro, me encanta (pero ni en chanda,l ni con smoking, por favor), Piedrahita, J. Blass...
Para gustos los colores y lo interesante es la gran variedad, no el truco (bueno, que esté bien ejecutado, claro), ni el escenario y sobretodo, cada uno en su lugar.
No veo que puede aportar tanto comparar, va en gustos muchas veces.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Yo pienso que se pueden hacer comparaciones dentro de un mismo estilo...pero comparar estilos diferentes?? No se pueden comparar en mi opinión por eso,porque son diferentes.
Aunque se puedan adaptar efectos de calle en los de cerca o en los de salón,el estilo y las condiciones son totalmente distintas.

Por otro lado y haciendo referencia al motivo de el hilo,pienso que no existe una concepción de arte en la magia para el público.Tanto que incluso me atreveria a decir que hay muy poca cultura artística en todos los sentidos entre el público.
La gente va a ver una obra de teatro o a escuchar un conciento por ejemplo,y salen de allí con el único comentario en sus bocas de que si lo que han visto ha sido bueno o no,nada mas...Muy pocas personas se interesan por los detayes y matices que han compuesto la obra que han degustado,pocas personas se interesan por la historia,el trabajo o la dedicación de sus autores.Creo que luego esto se traduce a valorar a la lijera todo lo que ven y tal vez no sepan percibir bien si lo que para ellos les ha resultado bueno es por el simple hecho de que detrás de todo loque han visto existe un gran trabajo comercial y no artístico.
Por otro lado,estoy 100% de acuerdo con Prendes y Ezequiel.Creo que el público se puede y debe de educar y si solo se le muestra generación tras generación mas de lo mismo,terminan por colgar etiquetas antes de que demuestres que eres diferente.
Si creo que es necesaria una revolución dentro de la magia,y que cada uno encuentre y siga su camino y no el de los demás.

----------


## emaral

> Lo hacen A CAMBIO de dinero, que no es lo mismo. Es un trabajo, pero si fuese sólo por dinero, la magia que verías sería bien distinta.


Bueno,¿y qué? no pasa nada, los demás por qué lo hacen por exhibirse?  gustar? asombrar o deleitar a los demás....??
Pertenezco a una sociedad fotográfica y están los que simplemente exhiben su obra (entre quienes me incluyo) y los que la venden...y te puedo asegurar que si me pagaran por una foto la vendería... 
Sólo por dinero...fotos por encargo, bodas, bautizos y comuniones, pero el que es creativo_ incluso entonces invierte su arte_ y por supuesto eso se nota.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Bueno,¿y qué? no pasa nada, los demás por qué lo hacen por exhibirse?  gustar? asombrar o deleitar a los demás....??
> Pertenezco a una sociedad fotográfica y están los que simplemente exhiben su obra (entre quienes me incluyo) y los que la venden...y te puedo asegurar que si me pagaran por una foto la vendería... 
> Sólo por dinero...fotos por encargo, bodas, bautizos y comuniones, pero el que es creativo_ incluso entonces invierte su arte_ y por supuesto eso se nota.


Creo que no me entendiste.

A cambio de dinero es porque tienen que pagar las facturas, pero llevan al límite su forma de expresión.

Hacer algo por la pasta es hacerlo sólo por quitarse el trabajo de en medio y cobrar.

Si hago algo por dinero no me esfuerzo. Si lo hago a cambio de dinero es porque valoro lo que hago.

----------


## julioso

Sobre eso exactamente hablaba Mag Lari, el que crea un epectáculo es por dinero pero creen que al ya ganar dinero no debe ser perfécto, sin embargo el dice que hay que hacerlos perfectos porque te pagan por ello.

----------


## mnlmato

Me gustaría recordar la pregunta de Eidan 


> ¿necesitamos una nueva revolución?


 que de por sí es bastante profunda.

:D

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Me gustaría recordar la pregunta de Eidan  que de por sí es bastante profunda.
> 
> :D



Mucho.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Me gustaría recordar la pregunta de Eidan  que de por sí es bastante profunda.
> 
> :D


Sin duda...

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Tereso

Uno que empieza viendo vídeos.
Otro que empieza viendo Youtube.
Otro que empieza siendo truquero.

Luego, vienen los tres a Magiapotagia y nos los comemos vivos por que han osado no empezar por la Biblia de Canuto.

Entonces nos quejamos por que todos hacemos cosas iguales y presentaciones más vistas que el Papa.

Por otro lado, ¿es la única forma de empezar?, uno empieza a tocar música haciendo versiones, covers de grupos y canciones que a uno le gustan, así que hay que trabajar mucho primero para que la canción suene bien y mucho después para darle a esa canción el toque personal.

----------


## manuserra

y ya es la leche si  en vez de un cover te inventas una cancion!!!

----------


## fran fortuna

Me he leído sólo las primeras cuatro páginas del hilo, y a la 1438 vez que he leído Dynamo me he cansado y me he venido a contestar, así que seguramente diga cosas ya dichas y/o cosas que contradigan a algunos.

Tengo mis opiniones; no se si la magia llega o no porque no se tanto de magia como muchos de los que estáis aquí. Así que pongamos las íes bajo los puntos: soy ignorante; lo cual no quita que pueda decir algo útil.

1: Creo que un mago se define como un ser excepcional. Por lo tanto un mago debe parecer un ser excepcional.¿Cómo? Cada uno sabrá. A mi hasta el momento tener la barba de dos colores ma funciona bien, pero creo que uno de los pilares de la excepción es el conocimiento y otro la filosofía, y estoy hablando de conocimiento y filosofía no mágica. Caballeros, cultivemos nuestros cerebros o me veré obligado a meterles a ustedes una serpiente de cascabel por la nariz.

2: La magia, al menos en este país es de técnica y presentación brillante, pero tiene una presencia cutre y chabacana. Y me refiero a imagen y diseño. Si la magia es algo hermoso de ver, tenemos que desarrollar (en general) un gusto por lo estético. Si os pegais un paseo por webs de magos sabréis a qué me refiero.

3: Estoy de acuerdo con Ricardo, la imagineria mágica está desfasada, bien sea el colador, bien sea el chistecito que todo el mundo repite...seamos imaginativos. Se supone que un mago crea, pues cread.

4: Para conectar con el público hay que entender al público. Autocrítica, humildad y empatía. No por hacer juegos de lucimiento son juegos mejores (y nunca me cansaré de decir lo potentísima que es la doble predicción que salen en el Canuto).

5: A un mago le basta con llegar a un sitio y quedarse sentado tranquilo en un rincón sin hacer nada para llamar la atención...¿he dicho una tontería?¿estáis seguros? Pensad en lo que es la atmósfera mágica y si no hay un punto de conexión. De hecho a Picasso le sirvió, y ahora es el pintor más famoso del siglo XX.

Y esto es todo. Se que lo he puesto todo como muy tajante, pero os repito que son mis opiniones y que puedo estar muy equivocado o que puedo haberme expresado de manera incorrecta...al fin y al cabo sólo soy humano.
Comentad que pensais vosotros, yo creo que un mago es un 20% de efectos y un 80% de "¿tendrá este tío un cuerno de unicornio en su casa?"

Ale, y ya, voy a leerme lo que me queda del hilo. Unos besicos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Totalmentísimo de acuerdo con Mr Fortuna y su unicornio.

De hecho tengo publicado un artículo en el que hablo del punto 1 de su propuesta. Creo que en ese se resume todo, pero todo todo y que los demás funcionan en cascada desde ahí.

----------


## fran fortuna

Ya he leído todo.

Ey, gracias Ricardo, si es el artículo de la "teoría del iceberg" diré que estoy muy de acuerdo con él y se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo.

Un par de cosas que me han venido a botepronto.

Se habla de la incultura del público...la culpa no es del público, eso es echar balones fuera. Y si no os miráis a Stephen Hawkins, o más mediaticos a Eduard Punset o a Jordi Évole, que son personas que atraen a masas usando la inteligencia y el saber. Es decir, si al público le das bien de comer, se acostumbra a la buena comida (por cierto, mirad, son ejemplos de gente QUE NO SON MAGOS, se pueden y deben aprender cosas de fuera del mundo de la magia, pensadlo).

Y otra, a la pregunta ¿nos hace falta una revolución? yo digo: Hacedla. Es fácil, basta con levantarse todos los días y pensar ¿qué puedo aprender hoy y que puedo enseñar hoy? Suena a discurso manido, pero es así. La revolución en la magia será como l aliberación de la mujer en oriente medio. Puedes estar muy a favor de esa liberación, pero si no parte de ellas mismas no hay nada que hacer. Esto es igual, yo sólo soy un mero aficionado, pero creo que soy un revolucionario, por el simple hecho de que considero que "pienso" la magia.

Y ale, ahora ya. Recordad que puedo decir cosas muy locas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Sí, a ese me refería. Me alegro mucho de que te haya gustado.

Para mí hay un paradigma en lo que dices el primer párrafo: Carl Sagan. Su serie Cosmos lo petó, pero lo petó muchísimo, hablando de temas extremadamente complejos que lindan con lo objetivamente incomprensible y sin embargo, esa mezcla de curiosidad y magnetismo arrastró a millones. El ser humano tiene curiosidad de serie (ya nos ocupamos de quitársela) pero cualquier labor del que se pone frente a público es alimentar esa curiosidad.

Pero a lo de antes. El mago es una figura de poder (bajo cualquier premisa) y como tal, debería saber todo lo posible de cualquier tema, hacer de la curiosidad una forma de vida. Por no hablar de lo que ayuda en el día a día y en la esfera personal.

Claro, estamos generando un cambio ya sólo planteando las premisas obsoletas y buscando nuevas. Suficientes hostias y desencuentros se da uno por querer darle una vuelta de tuerca al asunto, como para no sentirse revolucionario :D.

----------


## manuserra

Yo ya dije que me gusta ver al mago como alguien excepcional y sobrenatural, sino, para mi, no tiene ningún tipo de gracia la magia

----------


## eidanyoson

¡YUPIIIIII! después de varias páginas por fin algunos os habéis calmado y empezamos realmente a profundizar y pensar. Es lo que buscaba. 

 Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dice Fran Fortuna (que no es por nada pero me pareces de todo menos un loco, más bien al contrario y ya es hora de que la gente piense lo que dice) como lo estuve en su momento y así lo expresé con el artículo de Ricardo (bueno, y cada vez le voy conociendo más y coincido en muchas más cosas, pero eso es otra historia y debe ser contada en otra ocasión  :Smile1: )

 Sabiendo que lo que hace falta es que nos vean como un ser excepcional y sobrenatural o mirando el ejemplo de Carl Sagan, ¿como haces/hacemos para llegar como hizo él al gran público? muchos otros intelectuales, sabiendo tanto o más que Sagan no llegan ni la mitad.

 Dicho de otro modo, ¿cómo hago para que mis espectadores sean partícipes de una experiencia excepcional y sobrenatural a la par que  se sacian intelectualmente?

 En este punto, si NO nos quedamos de nuevo en la superficie (que es lo que busco, profundizar) más de uno podría señalarme de nuevo a Luis García y su forma de ver el ilusionismo como una vuelta a la magia antigua y simbólica pero eso no me vale del todo (aunque me parece muy loable por intentar resolver el mismo problema que estoy proponiendo yo); porque podría servir para cierto tipo muy concreto de público, con unos conocimientos y una sensibilidad determinada, pero para otro (científicos, escépticos...) me temo que el resultado podría ser contrario a lo buscado (testado)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Voy a seguir por la línea de mi admiradísimo Sagan. Creo que él contaba con varias virtudes (que deberíamos estudiar). Era un hombre que manifiestamente sabía muchísimo, una barbaridad. Pero, además de eso, tenía unas ganas enormes de compartir lo que sabía. Tenía tal confianza en que lo que hacia era mágico, que su cara, palabras, cuerpo... expresaban constantemente esas ganas de compartir. No de contar, de compartir, de conseguir que los demás experimentaran su mismo gozo.

Eso y la sensación constante de que, por mucho que supiera, nunca te iba a mirar por encima del hombro.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bien esto empieza a crecer:

 Sabiduria, confianza, altruismo, carisma y humildad.

 La cosa se empieza a poner realmente difícil, porque aunque todo esto puede trabajarse, algunas de ellas son mayoritariamente intrínsecas al sujeto.

 ¿Alguna más?

 Bien, ahora vayamos un poco más lejos. Un poquito.

 La serie Cosmos es del año 1979, en España 1980. Eso son 33 años.

 El Manifiesto de 1971. Eso son 42 años. Se trató de cambiar la magia y revalorizarla hace 42 años. el problema es que hace 42 años los valores no eran los mismos que lso de hoy. Ni hace 33 años tampoco.

 Hemos aislado algunas características globales (sabiduría, altruismo, humildad...) que quizá (y sólo quizá) sean atemporales.

 Pero tienen que existir otras que es lo que haga que Cosmos triunfara en su tiempo y si se hubiera estrenado 10 años antes o 10 después no, aunque Sagan fuera el mismo. Que hicieran que Tamariz ganara un Fism al poco (O carroll) de la transformación y se le viera como un MAGO y hoy en día sea sólo un espectáculo (por mucho que nos duela) comparable al Club de la Comedia.

 Digo esto porque muchísimos compañeros, amigos, me han dicho textualmente que que han visto un espctáculo de Tamariz y se lo pasaron en grande, se rieron muchísimo. Pero mucho. si les preguntas por la magia te dicen: " eso también, pero como me reí ". Creo que eso dice muchísimo de que algo no funciona. y hablo de Tamariz, no de un mago como yo.

 Así que no sé si por pensarlo seré o no un revolucionario, pero creo firmemente que la magia, o mejor dicho, la forma de transmitir el mensaje con la magia tiene que adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos y a sus gentes.

 ¿Seguimos buscando cómo?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que esos valores se mantienen en los grandes comunicadores. Claro que son intrínsecas... por eso los hay que naturalmente hacen magia y otros que no. No podía ser tan fácil.

Pero más en concreto: hablemos de magia.

Creo que Tamariz era percibido entonces tal como ahora, eso por delante. Su tipo de magia y la sensación que busca es muy concreta.

El problema puede ser que trivialicemos lo que hacemos. Hace poco leía que el secreto de Blaine era la importancia que daba a todo lo que hacía (fuera de discusiones de otro tipo). Si hacía desaparecer una moneda con el Raven, pasaba eso y era una demostración en frio de la leche. Algo sin florituras, mágico. Muchas veces nos olvidamos de vivir el momento mágico y al perdernos en chistes, gracias y juergas olvidamos vender la magia.

También puede que hayamos olvidado el fundamento de la magia. Resolver conflictos y presentemos efectos vacíos. Cajitas bonitas sin nada dentro. La experiencia mágica (a mi modo de ver) existe en un punto intermedio entre mago y espectador. Nosotros proyectamos una idea y el espectador una expectativa. Quizá hay que buscar esa expectativa.

----------


## Tereso

> Tenía tal confianza en que lo que hacia era mágico, que su cara, palabras, cuerpo... expresaban constantemente esas ganas de compartir. No de contar, de compartir, de conseguir que los demás experimentaran su mismo gozo.


Perdón por la precisión, Ricardo, pero la confianza del señor Sagan se basaba en su amplio entendimiento de que todo lo que hacía y estudiaba era no mágico, sino real, comprobable, medible y observable. Entiendo tu punto, pero solamente quería hacer el apunte por mero "rigor científico", o cuando menos divulgador.

Por otro lado, Walter Lewin, Michiu Kaku y otros grandes divulgadores han logrado volverse mediáticos gracias al trabajo que se tomaron en idear nuevas formas de enseñar, en el caso de Lewin, basta ver sus vídeos de las clases de física aplicada que rondan por la web. Aquí cabe señalar que el señor Lewin se esforzó por desentrañar los secretos de la física para hacerlos accesibles para cualquier persona, tanto intelectual como económicamente, tanto que su curso de física clásica está gratuito en línea, y vaya que estamos hablando de una materia de estudio en el MIT, que no es cualquier cosa.

Por ahí, en su "Por amor a la física", cuenta cómo se ilusiona él al entender y saber cómo crear sus propios arcoiris y posteriormente explica cómo lograrlo, pero parte de la base de querer compartir el profundo asombro y admiración que él sintió la primera vez que entendió esto.

¿Qué han hecho bien estos divulgadores? Dejarse asombrar. Dejar que el profundo impacto que produce una realidad (que en nuestro caso puede ser el efecto de un juego) los llene de tal manera que los desborde.

Donde yo veo que estamos fallando (y fallando monumentalmente) es en que hemos dejado de asombrarnos por la belleza de lo simple, ya no queremos ver una doble coincidencia, que si el juego no lleva tres dobles y cuatro EMP por detrás y se hace con los ojos cerrados, pues vale, no nos gusta y punto, y nos olvidamos de impresionarnos, en algún momento nos olvidamos de creer: Creer que una carta se puede transformar, creer que el dichoso colador puede y quiere y debe hacer otras cosas, creer que esas monedas realmente se materializan en el aire. Y si no se puede creer, no se puede crear.

Por otro lado, quiero hacer una precisión adicional: Necesitamos cultivarnos, necesitamos leer (y no solamente libros de magia), necesitamos saber escribir. No podemos venir a criticar a la gente que carece de cultura mágica cuando ni siquiera nos tomamos la molestia de escribir como (más o menos) se debe. Cito a Facundo Cabral: "Queremos cambiar el mundo, ¡y ni siquiera lo conocemos!". Si queremos revolucionar la magia, si queremos revolucionar nuestra magia personal, hay que empezar por conocernos, por leernos, por estudiarnos y sobre todo por ser honestos con nosotros mismos.

Y nos queda en la mesa el problema de las distancias culturales: Yo he compartido vídeos de Tamariz con amigos mexicanos y bueno, ha sido un rotundo fracaso por el simple hecho de que lo que da risa en España lamentablemente no es igual en México, me lamento por que se carece del humor limpio y sencillo de la magia de la Madre Patria y de la técnica depurada que manejan por esos lares, gracias a eso tenemos una legión de magos que no saben más que trabajar con aparatos de escenario, que si con una caja, que si con la dichosa bolsa de cambios o con el gimmick de turno.

Bueno, he dicho una sarta de tonterías, pero así pienso las cosas. 

Y por hacer un poco de flamewar: ¡QUÉ BUEN MAGO ES DYNAMO! (jojojo, eso iba de broma)

Un abrazo a todos y muchas gracias por compartir sus opiniones que me enriquecen.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Bueno, Sagan era un gran defensor de teorías imposibles de comprobar: vida extraterrestre, veleros espaciales... parte de lo que tenía era esa ilusión por el misterio y lo desconocido. Habla mucho más de lo que no se conoce que de lo cuantificable.

En cualquier caso, no van por ahí los tiros. En el momento en el que uno cree lo que dice, importa bien poco el nivel de rigurosidad, sólo la creencia personal en lo que se dice.

No estoy de acuerdo en lo simple. Qué más da simple o complejo. Lo que importa es que sea potente: algunas veces será sencillo y otras tremendamente complicado. Pero no deberíamos meter la vida interna de un juego en estas cuestiones porque no tiene que ver.

----------


## Tereso

La vida extraterrestre es un tema que si bien no se puede comprobar, se tienen estimaciones muy válidas para creer en ella, y si no, un buen clavado a la paradoja de Fermi, y los veleros espaciales, pues están al menos comprobados por Miguel Alcubierre, que no es poco, pero bien, no van por ahí los tiros, y mejor ahí la dejo por ese lado por que nos vamos a salir de tema.

Por otro lado, Ricardo, me has dejado con una gran sonrisa al leer que "En el momento en el que uno cree lo que dice, importa bien poco el nivel de rigurosidad, sólo la creencia personal en lo que se dice", me gusta, me gusta, me gusta y me gusta saber que el creer lo que uno dice puede ser una herramienta potentísima, descomunal, más allá de la complejidad de un juego.

Justamente al hablar de lo simple es que quiero recalcar el punto que dices, creo que o no me expliqué bien o me di a entender mal, yo quise hablar desde la perspectiva de un mago (si me permites la expresión) y lo que quise decir es precisamente que se ha dejado de ponderar la potencia de un efecto en aras de ponderar la complejidad, es decir, que yo como mago (y aquí me doy la licencia poética de llamarme así) puedo llegar a despreciar un juego por su nivel de complejidad técnica, olvidándome de la potencia "medible" en unidades de "EspectadoresImpresionados". A lo que me quise referir es a que tenemos que estar perceptibles de que aún una cosa sencilla puede producir efectos asombrosos.

Un saludo, Ricardo, y muchas gracias por el intercambio de ideas, que mucha falta me hacen.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Claro, en realidad estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo Tereso, pero por resumir me faltó explicarme bien.

Lo que planteas tiene otra cara. A veces descartamos lo complejo pensando que lo sencillo cumple la misma función (o porque pensamos que un principio curioso bien vale un par de emp.), pero no es así. En la magia sólo hay un factor: la potencia mágica. Y hay que elegir el camino más directo y con menos interferencias.

Si en una doble predicción pudiesen mezclar justo antes y justo después, la potencia crecería exponencialmente... pero técnicamente es mucho más complejo. Lo lógico sería quedarse con la versión compleja.

Yo creo que un mago no puede hablar de algo que no conozca y que frente a lo que no se sienta vinculado. Esas cosas se transmiten y, si no creemos en lo que decimos, ¿cómo esperar que crean los demás?

En esto vamos entrando todos en consenso, así que pasemos a otra sala: ¿cómo andamos los magos de espíritu crítico? ¿si algo se hace así de siempre hay que seguir haciéndolo tal cual? ¿si un mago cree que hay que pensar de un modo le seguimos?

¡¿Por qué?! Si lo divertido es aprender, romper, avanzar.

P.d. Un día tenemos que hablar del espacio, Tereso  :Smile1: .

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Claro, en realidad estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo Tereso, pero por resumir me faltó explicarme bien.

Lo que planteas tiene otra cara. A veces descartamos lo complejo pensando que lo sencillo cumple la misma función (o porque pensamos que un principio curioso bien vale un par de emp.), pero no es así. En la magia sólo hay un factor: la potencia mágica. Y hay que elegir el camino más directo y con menos interferencias.

Si en una doble predicción pudiesen mezclar justo antes y justo después, la potencia crecería exponencialmente... pero técnicamente es mucho más complejo. Lo lógico sería quedarse con la versión compleja.

Yo creo que un mago no puede hablar de algo que no conozca y que frente a lo que no se sienta vinculado. Esas cosas se transmiten y, si no creemos en lo que decimos, ¿cómo esperar que crean los demás?

En esto vamos entrando todos en consenso, así que pasemos a otra sala: ¿cómo andamos los magos de espíritu crítico? ¿si algo se hace así de siempre hay que seguir haciéndolo tal cual? ¿si un mago cree que hay que pensar de un modo le seguimos?

¡¿Por qué?! Si lo divertido es aprender, romper, avanzar.

P.d. Un día tenemos que hablar del espacio, Tereso  :Smile1: .

----------


## fran fortuna

Ey, como molais todos!

Tereso, lo de escribir mal va por mi. Es decir, que sí, que cometo faltas y se me cuelan muchas letras. Empiezo a pensar seriamente que soy disléxico. Pero os pido perdón.

Una cosa que pienso al respecto de lo que decía Eydan, las grandes cosas, las buenas cosas, da igual que aparezcan diez años antes o despues, siempre funcionan. Un ejemplo que no es Sagan  :Smile1: ; los Monty Phyton o Alien (el octavo pasajero), no parecen pasar de moda. Las cosas buenas siempre están ahí. Si tu ves ahora un video de Tamariz de cuando salía en el Un, dos, tres a mi me sigue pareciendo igual de potente que hace 30 años.

Ahora unas ideas que me vienen en revoltijo de todo lo que habéis comentado.

Amor, esa es una de las grandes claves. Amar lo que haces. Fascinarte. No se vosotros, pero yo cuando veo a un mago (y veo espectáculos de magia menos de lo que me gustaría) me fascino. No porque haga un movimiento o una técnica muy bien, sino porque me dejo arrastrar por el mago y me como todos los efectos que me cuelen; curiosamente esto es algo que no veo en muchos magos que me rodean. Creo que eso es una de las maneras de fascinarse.

Eydan (me alegra que compartas lo que digo, pero realmente es verdad que yo no tengo la base técnica ni teórica de magia que muchos de vosotros) preguntas qué se puede hacer para "embriagar" al público. Me temo que ninguno te podremos dar a ti una respuesta a esa pregunta. No por nada, pero es que pienso que no hay una regla o un atajo para ello. Sino más bien un ensayo error. Algunas cosas funcionaran mejor, otras peor, pero cada cual debe seguir el camino que más le vaya. Ojo, esto no quita que no debamos compartir estas ideas o intercambiar pensamientos. Eso nos enriquece, y mucho (de hecho hacía tiempo que no leía en el foro un hilo con los valores de éste). Pero si que es verdad que a lo mejor mi forma de comunicar no te sirve a ti.

Eso significa que no se puede revolucionar (y aquí os digo que miréis la definición de la palabra revolución y la penséis mucho)? En absoluto, claro que puede revolucionarse la magia. Pero creo qeu para eso debemos pensar por fuera de la magia, y eso siginifica que debemos entender la magia como un arte escénica (un arte donde se actua) y por tanto un arte donde se comunica (más que en otras artes NO escénicas).
No creo que se deba pensar en "voy a hacer un efecto tan potente (sea de manejo sencillo o complejo) que todo el mundo flipará"
Creo que se debe pensar "voy a contar cosas que me parecen tan maravillosas que todo el mundo deseará flipar"

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> No creo que se deba pensar en "voy a hacer un efecto tan potente (sea de manejo sencillo o complejo) que todo el mundo flipará"
> Creo que se debe pensar "voy a contar cosas que me parecen tan maravillosas que todo el mundo deseará flipar"


Waw

Esa es la expresión: Deseará flipar.

Si hay que partir de un punto, tiene que ser ese.

----------


## fran fortuna

Jo, esa respuesta ha hecho que me sienta más mago de lo que me he sentido nunca. Juro que me he emocionado.

----------


## Tereso

> "voy a contar cosas que *me parecen tan maravillosas* que todo el mundo deseará flipar"


Tienes que creerme, debes creerme si te digo que ésta sola línea ha valido todo el esfuerzo, el desánimo, los gastos, las inversiones, los sinsabores y las tristezas que tiene este maravilloso mundo de la magia para mí. Tienes que creerme que me han brotado lágrimas. Lograste maravillarme y hacerme recordar la primera vez que alguien me hizo un juego. Trataré de no olvidar este precepto.

Y no, Fran, no era por ti, es por quienes a veces nos olvidamos de que esto no es un móvil y es un foro con todas las letras del mundo a nuestro alcance  :Wink1: 

En lo que respecta a la siguiente sala, que Ricardo nos invita amablemente a entrar, ahí va mi metedura de pata:

En la escuela de ingeniería donde estudié hay un dicho que dice "Ya jaló, inge, ya no le muevas", que en resumidas cuentas es "Ya está funcionando, déjalo así, no lo toques por que va a dejar de funcionar", cosa con la que siempre estuve en desacuerdo, siempre se le puede dar una vuelta de tuerca a lo que ya existe, además es una muestra de cariño, de amor y de respeto por nuestro arte el tratar de darle un extra a la presentación, vamos, veamos a Les Luthiers, hacen rutinas muy vistas, pero con cada tema de actualidad le agregan un saborcillo extra, un chiste adicional, un gesto adicional, vaya, que lo que ya funcionaba comprobado, pues se puede mejorar. Yo creo firmemente que además de las probables cuestiones benéficas que tendrá el mejorar (o buscar hacer las cosas de manera diferente) se puede ponderar el hecho de que abre nuestros horizontes, nos ayuda a liberar las mentes "mágicas" y nos permite realmente revolucionarnos.

Ricardo, con gusto, además de que compartimos el nombre y el gusto por la magia, compartimos el gusto por el espacio, deberíamos buscar un tiempo para intercambiar ideas.

¡Saludos a todos!

----------


## S. Alexander

Me vais a perdonar pero... creo que habláis demasiado. Dejad de discutir lo evidente, de corroboraros los unos a los otros y poneos a ello.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Tereso

> Me vais a perdonar pero... creo que habláis demasiado. Dejad de discutir lo evidente, de corroboraros los unos a los otros y poneos a ello.
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


Sergio, habrá cosas que para ti son evidentes, muchas para mí no lo son y por eso las planteo, las recibo, las leo; así que para mí es algo.

Es un inicio y para mí es bastante bueno.

----------


## Marvel

> No creo que se deba pensar en "voy a hacer un efecto tan potente (sea de manejo sencillo o complejo) que todo el mundo flipará"
> Creo que se debe pensar "voy a contar cosas que me parecen tan maravillosas que todo el mundo deseará flipar"


Mmmm... yo no creo que sea eso.
Tu propuesta de contar cosas maravillosas sería por ejemplo un Derren Brown, y después nos las muestra. Pienso que ese tipo de expresión tira más al mentalismo, al menos refiriéndonos a lo que hoy es comercial.
Y lo del efecto potente, podría ser Dynamo (que hacía 3 o 4 post que el pobre no salía y había que nombrarlo, jajaja).

Sinceramente, comunicar y hablar es lo que llevan haciendo muchos magos desde hace décadas. Es un estilo de magia divertido, pero como decía, ves a un artista, no ves a alguien con poderes.

Ya pensando en el estilo de magia que busco, teniendo en cuenta que no estoy considerando profesionalizarme (con lo cual puede haber diferencias notables con el estilo que buscan otros), me gustaría implantarla como si fuera algo que forma parte de mi.
Es decir, yo no lo veo como decirle a alguien "mira, voy a hacerte un juego, déjame un billete", sería más bien que cuando estamos en un bar a punto de pagar, cogerle el billete a mi amigo, sin pedir permiso, y mientras se pregunta que estoy haciendo, hacer que desaparezca en sus narices.

Vamos, es un poco el sentise tan seguro de que tu magia gusta, que no pides permiso para hacerla. La muestras sin más.

Por supuesto, entiendo que esto a nivel profesional no es muy inviable, salvo para promocionarse.

----------


## fran fortuna

Me habéis hecho soltar una lágrima, y por eso os odio...




> Mmmm... yo no creo que sea eso.
> Tu propuesta de contar cosas maravillosas sería por ejemplo un Derren Brown, y después nos las muestra. Pienso que ese tipo de expresión tira más al mentalismo, al menos refiriéndonos a lo que hoy es comercial.
> Y lo del efecto potente, podría ser Dynamo (que hacía 3 o 4 post que el pobre no salía y había que nombrarlo, jajaja).
> 
> Sinceramente, comunicar y hablar es lo que llevan haciendo muchos magos desde hace décadas. Es un estilo de magia divertido, pero como decía, ves a un artista, no ves a alguien con poderes.
> 
> Ya pensando en el estilo de magia que busco, teniendo en cuenta que no estoy considerando profesionalizarme (con lo cual puede haber diferencias notables con el estilo que buscan otros), me gustaría implantarla como si fuera algo que forma parte de mi.
> Es decir, yo no lo veo como decirle a alguien "mira, voy a hacerte un juego, déjame un billete", sería más bien que cuando estamos en un bar a punto de pagar, cogerle el billete a mi amigo, sin pedir permiso, y mientras se pregunta que estoy haciendo, hacer que desaparezca en sus narices.
> 
> ...


Marvel, si lo has entendido así lo has entendido mal. Contar cosas que uno le parezcan maravillosas no es contar cuentos (literalmente). Para hacernos una idea; creo que Fred Kaps contaba cosas maravillosas, y en ocasiones sin decir una sola palabra, con una sonrisa o un gesto le bastaba.

Por otro lado, yo vengo del mundo del arte, y un artista tiene poderes. De hecho históricamente magia y arte parten de un nexo común. Picasso tenía poderes, Warhol tenía poderes, Mozart tenía poderes. No hablo de magia, no hablo de humo y chispas, hablo de poder. De la sensación de que la persona con la que hablas te llena con su comprensión del mundo.
 Eso Marvel, eso es (en mi opinión siempre) donde radica la magia. Y sí, es comunicación, y es precisamente lo que el público espera. Esperan ver a un HUMANO excepcional (y cálido), no un ente con poderes. Si así fuera, bastaría con los videos en youtube mostrando juegos que tienen buena técnica pero que tienen cero presencia.

El ejemplo que tú has puesto del billete no creo que esté reñido con lo que digo, lo que si que veo es que puede ser una invasión del espacio del público muy poco elegante (una cosa es leerlo y otra verlo, cuando lo vea, podré opinar con criterio), pero vamos, es un ejemplo que se sale del hilo y que nos perderá el desarrollarlo.

----------


## fran fortuna

De hecho, me refería a este video cuando he puesto de ejemplo a Kaps. Me parece que cuenta(enseña, es lo mismo) al público algo maravilloso, sin necesidad de palabras.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ3wR9IClWY

----------


## manuserra

El doramiento de pildora está bien, pero creo que poco resuelve, con todo el respeto, opino como S. Alexander

----------


## Tereso

> El doramiento de pildora está bien, pero creo que poco resuelve, con todo el respeto, opino como S. Alexander


Para ustedes podrá ser así, pero para mí resuelve bastante. Y con todo respeto: no los veo aportando. Decir "esto no sirve de nada" y no proponer nada, es el doramiento  del doramiento  de píldora.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo no sé si os habéis fijado, pero en esta corroboración han salido muchas cosas no evidentes y no hemos parado de avanzar. Es más, si son evidentes, sólo se me ocurre que si ignoren porque es algo que no veo por ahí practicamente nunca.
Conceptos: El poder de la creencia interna respecto la demostrabilidad, crear las ganas al espectador de sentir, etc.

Por otro lado, en un sentido o en otro todos aportamos. Con todo el respeto, comentarios como los de Sergio o Manuserra no tienen sentido. Si queréis decir algo decidlo, no pidáis que lo hagamos nosotros.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Sergio, habrá cosas que para ti son evidentes, muchas para mí no lo son y por eso las planteo, las recibo, las leo; así que para mí es algo.
> 
> Es un inicio y para mí es bastante bueno.


Qué va, si yo tengo menos intuición que una tortuga muerta xD Lo que digo es que creo que lo mejor sería empezar a plantear problemas y trabajar en soluciones, conjuntamente o individualmente.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## S. Alexander

> Pues yo no sé si os habéis fijado, pero en esta corroboración han salido muchas cosas no evidentes y no hemos parado de avanzar. Es más, si son evidentes, sólo se me ocurre que si ignoren porque es algo que no veo por ahí practicamente nunca.
> Conceptos: El poder de la creencia interna respecto la demostrabilidad, crear las ganas al espectador de sentir, etc.
> 
> Por otro lado, en un sentido o en otro todos aportamos. Con todo el respeto, comentarios como los de Sergio o Manuserra no tienen sentido. Si queréis decir algo decidlo, no pidáis que lo hagamos nosotros.


Si hacéis muy bien, yo me refiero a que, salvo contigo que sé que 'estás puesto' (jujuju), temo que todo esto quede solo en palabras en un foro perdido de la mano de Dios. Y lo digo porque esta intención de revolución la he visto ya en 3 ocasiones en 3 zonas de España distintas y todo ha empezado como ahora: blablablá, blablablá, blablablá, teorizando y diciendo cosas muy coherentes y correctas, que sirven, y han acabado en nada. Y yo las 3 veces me he quedado para'o con los dientes largos por empezar a ayudar.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Si yo no hablo es por ignorancia y falta de tiempo, no por falta de ganas xd

----------


## Marvel

> Marvel, si lo has entendido así lo has entendido mal. Contar cosas que uno le parezcan maravillosas no es contar cuentos (literalmente). Para hacernos una idea; creo que Fred Kaps contaba cosas maravillosas, y en ocasiones sin decir una sola palabra, con una sonrisa o un gesto le bastaba.
> 
> Por otro lado, yo vengo del mundo del arte, y un artista tiene poderes. De hecho históricamente magia y arte parten de un nexo común. Picasso tenía poderes, Warhol tenía poderes, Mozart tenía poderes. No hablo de magia, no hablo de humo y chispas, hablo de poder. De la sensación de que la persona con la que hablas te llena con su comprensión del mundo.
>  Eso Marvel, eso es (en mi opinión siempre) donde radica la magia. Y sí, es comunicación, y es precisamente lo que el público espera. Esperan ver a un HUMANO excepcional (y cálido), no un ente con poderes. Si así fuera, bastaría con los videos en youtube mostrando juegos que tienen buena técnica pero que tienen cero presencia.
> 
> El ejemplo que tú has puesto del billete no creo que esté reñido con lo que digo, lo que si que veo es que puede ser una invasión del espacio del público muy poco elegante (una cosa es leerlo y otra verlo, cuando lo vea, podré opinar con criterio), pero vamos, es un ejemplo que se sale del hilo y que nos perderá el desarrollarlo.


El caso es que he visto el video de Fred Kaps, y aunque me ha gustado y me he dejado llevar olvidando las técnicas, mi impresión al acabar es que no he visto nada nuevo. De hecho visualmente es superclásico.

En mi caso, yo también estoy ligado al mundo del arte, pero en el ámbito técnico (quizás por eso tiro a truquero). El poder del que hablas entiendo que es el carisma. Sin duda una buena cualidad para un buen mago. Pero el tener presencia solo a veces es ser carísmático, generoso y/o cálido, aunque estas cualidades pueden formar parte de ella. Aún con todo, Fred Kaps no me ha parecido carismático.

Lo de la invasión del espacio del púbico muy poco elegante... pues es discutible como de cierto es y como de malo es. En el ejemplo que puse, se trata de un amigo y tengo confianza para tomarle el billete. Hacérselo a un desconocido ya es otro tema, pero si se puede hacer que vuelques en ti su atención de otra manera en la que impongas tu presencia (por poner un ejemplo de magia de salón, mirar a alguien del público, bajar del escenario y tomarlo de la mano para que se levante mostrando seguridad y autoridad).

Y en esto coincido, la gran mayoría de gente que veo haciendo trucos en youtube, revelados o no, carecen totalmente de presencia. Son muy pocos son los que tienen una pizca de ella... 
Imagino que los que si la tienen no hacen videos en youtube.

----------


## fran fortuna

La cosa es que entiendo lo que dices Sergio.
Yo no creo mucho en las revoluciones (así con cañonazos y donde se ondean cosas y se dicen cosas muy bonitas). Por eso insisto en que la revolución la tenemos que hacer cada uno desde dentro de sí mismo.

Ahora, compartir ideas es un buen punto de partida. Nos hace crecer.

Pero es cierto que nos estamos volviendo a morder la cola.

Hablemos de la autocrítica, como decía Ricardo.
Yo pienso (y sin saber muy bien) que al mundo mágico le haría falta un par de bofetadas de realidad...y ya :D

----------


## artipielago

Hola Ricardo, soy Emmanuel de Argentina. Además de ser afisionado a la magia estoy a la vez estudiando para ser profesor de física en nivel secundario. Antes que esto pase años en una fuerzas de seguridad. Me capacité en varios temas como verás, y en todas esas áreas se está haciendo el mismo replanteo que hacemos hoy en la magia. Es necesario desestructurar, con esto me refiero a lo que vos decias respecto al vestuario, lenguaje, y tradiciones o costumbres; el mismo planteo se hace hoy en las ciencias, la gente en general tiene un concepto erroneo o directamente no tiene ningun concepto al respecto, y esto se debe basicamente a que lo ve como un bicho extraño, o como algo muy amplio quizas, o hasta repetitivo. es importante justamente  CREAR PUENTES HACIA EL ESPECTADOR, HACER DE LA MAGIA ALGO MISTERIOSO, ALGO INTERESANTE. y para crear ese puente entre MAGOS Y ESPECTADORES hace falta un canal de comunicacion adecuado. para que exista comunicacion debe haber receptor emisor y mensaje y lo fundamental es que manejen el mismo lenguaje para que ambos hablen y entiendan lo mismo.
Tomando como referencia la MUSICA  y el HEAVYMETAL, pongo como ejemplo a la banda CARAJO, ellos hacen heavy bien duro, pero al verlos nos encontramos con un metalero tradicional como corvalan (el bajista) a un muchacho con cara de inteligente y apariencia de estudioso (tedy, guitarrista) y en la bateria un muchacho con apaiencia de pastor o medico pediatra.
su musica es potente y sus letras son mas bien blandas. a que quiero llegar? ellos siguen haciendo metal, siguen transmitiendo sus mensajes de revolucion pero a diferencia de pequeñas bandas ellos llegan a montones de jovenes porque encontraron el lenguaje, rompieron estructuras, CREARON PUENTES.
ES NECESARIO DESESTRUCTURAR LA IMAGEN DE MAGO DE LOS AÑOS 30 PARA QUE LA MAGIA SIGA SIENDO LA MISMA Y SIGA CAUSANDO LO MISMO. 
ESPERO NO HABERME IDO MUCHO POR LAS RAMAS Y HABER DEJADO BIEN EN CLARO EL MENSAJE, LOS INVITO A OIR CARAJO, A SEGUIR HACIENDO MAGIA Y SOBRETODO... A CONSTRUIR PUENTES.

----------


## rubiales

La magia, es un arte escénico muy joven si lo comparamos con otras artes. Con lo cual aún estamos en evolución,  esta en nosotros que siga adelante.

La escuela mágica de Madrid a raíz de su manifiesto logro dotar de una profundidad inusitada la magia en nuestro país, antes de esta escuela de pensamiento la magia española no era nada. A partir de ahí salieron grandes referentes como Ascanio, Tamariz, Carroll, Camilo, luis García...Miguel Gómez, Ramón Rioboo, Gabi Pareras...además de influir en la magia de otros países como:

Venezuela: Rafael Benatar, Luis Otero...

Argentina: Pablo Zanata, Roberto Mansilla ...

Suiza: Roberto Giobbi.

Alemania: Pit Hartling y resto de los Fertinger, Piet Forton

Finlandia: Christian Engbloom.

Austria: Magic Christian

Francia: Gaetan Bloom, Bebel...

Uruguay: Daniel Keitjendan.

Portugal: Helder Guimarães, Pedro Lacerda

Italia: Vanni Bossi, Aurelio Paviato..

Reino Unido: Paul Wilson

EEUU: Eric Mead, Bill Kalush, Steve Been...

Citando sólo algún mago por país y sin citar todos los países influidos a raíz de aquel manifiesto.

¿Y qué decimos de los españoles de la nueva generación? ¿Veis falta de originalidad en?:

Román García, Kiko Pastur, Luis Piedrahita, Dani DaOrtiz, Woody Aragón, Ricardo Rodríguez, Héctor Mancha...citando sólo unos pocos. 

¿Y de la próxima generación?

Pipo Villanueva, Mario Rastas, Pedro Bryce...volviendo a citar sólo alguno.

¿De verdad pensáis que no hemos avanzado? 

Eso si, la magia vista desde fuera de España no es igual...¿Seguro? 

Yo ahora tengo la fortuna de haber empezado a viajar por todo el mundo y os puedo asegurar que con sólo oír por ahí que actúa en una gala un español la gente se agarra a sus asientos.

Pero en Estados Unidos no, allí nos pueden...pues ahora mismo están por pasar por New York Daortiz y Woody para dar un show y una conferencia conjunta y hay una revolución a su alrededor mayor que cuando llegaron los Beatles  ¡la gente los aclama!

Bueno, pero donde este David Blane o Chriss Ángel...yo a estos últimos los he visto haciendo cola para tomarse una foto con Juan Tamariz...no se qué opinión tendrán de nuestras magias.

Y sin duda también han habido grandes vertientes de pensamiento fuera de España, como la de Vernon, que hizo escuela y en parte influyo a la española. Eso si, no me pongáis de ejemplo a Maven...decirme uno sólo de sus alumnos que este sonando por el mundo...eso querrá decir algo de su validez de pensamiento o transcendencia...

Y sin duda David Roth a influido muchísimo en la magia con monedas, gracias a meter la ficción en la Numismagia..pero ya; construcciones horribles, comunicación cero...¿No es extraño además que la persona que más influyo en esta rama no haya aportado nada más en 25 años? Qué lástima que Vanni Bossi no esté ya entre nosotros y que no golpeara sobre la mesa cuando lo estaba, si y el Expert Card Tecnic era de Vernon. (El que la quiera coger que la coja)

En fin.., creo que sí se avanza. 

¿Qué aún queda mucho camino? 

¡Claro que sí! ¡Se hace camino al andar!

----------


## Darkman

Incontestable, Juan Luis!
Me quito el cráneo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Muchas gracias Juanlu por contestar. Desde mi más humilde posición de mago aprendiz y admirador te agradezco que te tomes tu tiempo.

 Pero a pesar de todo, discrepo (sí, voy a contestar lo incotestable).

 Quizá por el hecho de que el hilo se ha desvirtuado, quizá por mi innegable incultura mágica, o porque quizá no has leído todo el hilo, no contestas a la pregunta planteada.

 Es incuestionable de que hay artístas mágicos que llenan teatros con sólo su nombre, tú mismo, sin ir más lejos, pero llenar teatros no significa producir asombro; también lo hace Lang Lang y no tiene nada que ver con el mundo del ilusionismo.

 Hemos visto esbozos en este mismo post de que lo que piensan los magos a lo que piensan los profanos existe un abismo. Yo mismo me inclino ante cualquiera de lso nombres que pronuncias, Juanlu, pero la mayoría de los profanos seguirán viendo a Chriss angel, o Dynamo y alucinando más. 

 Muchos de los que no hemos vivido la época de Ascanio pensamos que era un mago aburrido, Márvel en este mismo hilo ha dicho del gran Kaps que no era muy mágico y ahí es dónde yo quiero llegar: no es lo mismo llenar un teatro porque el público va a ver magia que porque va a ver otro espectáculo donde, también y no es lo principal, hay magia o sucedanios. Rafa Cama, que es profesional, también lo apunto en este mismo hilo, para el producir magia está en una tercera posición de prioridades.

 Yo entiendo que defiendas esa posición, porque vives de ello, no como yo que soy un aficionadillo venido a menos, que uno de mis mayores logros fue conseguir cenar contigo en Guadalajara y quedarme bobo con algún juego tuyo. Pero veo que la gente va a ver a los magos NO como magos, si no como un espectáculo donde van a reirse o pasarlo vien y NO a ASOMBRARSE.

 Estoy cansado de oírlo a mis compañeros/as de trabajo de mi edad o más jóvenes "voy a ver a Tamariz a ver si me río mucho".

 La idea de este hilo era priorizar la MAGIA por encima de otros asuntos cuando tengo público, no al revés, y de cómo conseguirlo. Bueno más o menos.

 Y espero que me perdones esta discrepancia, y lo tomes como quizá, una elucubración de un pequeño ignorante mágico.

 (Pero pienso que tendríamos que hacer más caso a los espectadores, que son ignorantes mágicos, precisamente).

----------


## rubiales

Pero esto ya lo respondo al principio de mi contestación, la magia es un arte joven que aún esta creciendo. Nos falta algún siglo más.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Qué lástima no vivir para verlo entonces! jejeje.

----------


## Marvel

Ya que volvemos a estar por aquí, comento algo que me pasó el otro dia, y creo que tiene que ver también con la imagen que tiene el mago para una parte del público.
Quedé con dos amigos para tomar algo, y les estuve comentando mi creciente afición por la magía. Enseguida salió el tema del mago de moda en la tele, y uno de ellos se mostró molesto también, diciendo que hace toda la magia con cortes de cámara y mecanismos. 
Yo le expliqué que no todo lo que hace lo hace así, y se puso en un plan borde muy cerrado con ese tema:
Amigo- Si, si, claro... ¿entonces me quieres decir que tiene poderes?
Marvel- No he dicho eso, lo que digo es que no todo se hace así, y seguramente habrán cosas que no sepas como las hace y te pensarás que las hace usando algo y no es verdad
Amiga- Pamplinas. El tio de un amigo es mago y me ha contado que tiene material trucado por valor de 30.000 euros en casa. Tiene cartas preparadas para transformarlas en otras cartas.
Marvel- Jajaja, no tienes ni idea de lo que dices.

Y no es que no sea cierto en realidad lo que dice. Es que resume todo en artificios, ninguneando la habilidad y el trabajo para conseguir dominar las técnicas... porque me di cuenta de que englobaba a todo el colectivo, no solo a Dynamo.
La conclusión que saqué de ello es que, al igual que él, habrá mucha gente que no se quiere dejar maravillar, y verán gadgets hasta en las pestañas del ilusionista. 
Por eso también pienso que es tan importante dar la sensación de que no hay cosas preparadas, algo que la imagen del mago con smoking y chistera no consiguen, y que tampoco lo hacen muchos elementos que vemos en los escenarios.

----------


## julioso

Hubiese sido momento perfecto para sacar cuatro monedillas, hacer un buen viaje de mano a mano o un monedas al vaso con monedas de ellos y el vaso del bar...

----------


## Marvel

Pues mira que me fuí con un FP listo para encontrar un momento para hacer dos juegos rápidos, pero no se dieron las circunstancias en las que me apeteciera hacerlos, y con esa conversación aún menos.
El caso es que a este amigo ya le hice hace unos meses, junto a otro más bien sosete, un par de juegos y basicamente se negaron a maravillarse.
En uno hice que pensaran el mismo número por sugestión. Su explicación es que depende del número que dijeran que habían pensado les diría un resultado diferente para el juego.
El otro juego que les hice es el del cruce de manos, y el sosete simplemente soltó las manos para hacer el giro final. Me reí, señalándole a modo acusador, y se quedó como que no entendía que hubiera pasado nada. A lo que el otro amigo le dijo que les estaba tomando el pelo... En fin, vale que yo no soy más que un novato, pero si no hay una predisposición a maravillarse es complicado. Son juegos que siempre me responden mucho mejor.

En realidad todo esto ya entra en otros temas sobre hacer magia a amigos y familiares. Lo que quería remarcar era esa visión que tenía sobre la magia y los magos de parte del público.

----------


## julioso

Pero yo creo que gente con esa visión es porque algo les ha condicionado hasta llegar a ella, a todos por naturaleza nos gusta la magia, en el principio de nuestras vidas creemos en los reyes magos y creemos en la magia real (Por lo que es tan compleja la magia infantil) Si en las experiencias de tu vida te decepcionas con la magia o cualquier otra circunstancia (no se cual puede ser) empieza a no gustarte la magia y negarte a disfrutarla. ¿Por qué la gente tiene miedo a ser hipnotizada? porque antes se reian de ellos cuando estaban bajo hipnosis. ¿por qué la gente tiene miedo a subir a el escenario? porque se reían de ellos (cosa que algún mago sigue haciendo para crear show).

A mi se me ha dado la ocasion de gente que no disfruta de la magia, no les gusta; sacar unas monedillas y hacerles un juego con los materiales, de tal forma que todo lo que hago son sutilezas psicologicas, tecnico y demás por lo que no pueden decir que hay trucos de camara ni aparatejos de 30.000 euros.

Saludos

----------


## Marvel

> por lo que no pueden decir que hay trucos de camara ni aparatejos de 30.000 euros.


Lo bueno que saqué de eso, es que si le hago un juego y me pregunta como lo he hecho, le puedo decir que lo he hecho con mi aparato mágico de 30.000 euros, jajaja.

----------


## julioso

Pero... es que si miras la vía mágica de Juan... Sería un error decir eso porque no usas tu aparato de 30.000 ya que no eres un profesional y reconocido mago pero si tu aparato de 150.
Aparte que estas reconociendo la trampa sin ser esa la ficcion del juego, yo hago desaparecer la moneda con un F.D pero si hace dos dias al publico le digo que tengo un sotisficado hilo invisible que atraviesa mi cuerpo pegandose en la moneda y a partir de un complejo mecanismo el hilo se recoje haciendo desaparecer la moneda...Van a creer que eso es cierto y que así lo hago.
No se, es como lo de nunca dar a examinar sino dejar los elementos para que los toquen, o darselos para que vean que es duro y pesa.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo sí que soy ignorante, Eidan, así que voy a abrir la bocaza xD

Yo entre las generaciones que has dicho, Juanlu, solo veo diferencia técnica (presentacional, de estructura y digital) y de estilo, no mágica. Seguramente me pase por no haberme metido en el mundo mágico y liarme a ver a esos magos, pero por lo que veo, oigo y sé ahora mismo, para mí los efectos siguen siendo muy similares. Y la mayoría reducidos a la baraja (que no digo que no sea una maravilla y maravillas se hagan con ella, pero todo bicho viviente hace cartomagia y los efectos generales (levitación, adivinación, localización, transposición, etc.) son limitados. Y creo que es precisamente uno de los problemas de que parezca que 'todos hacemos lo mismo': todos hacemos cartomagia y el número de efectos generales es limitado.

Criss Angel, Dynamo, Cyril Takayama (yo tiro para Oriente mucho, lo siento), Liu Qian y esta gente en cámara no hacen eso, y por eso creo que la gente lo flipa. No hacen un juego de monedas, hacen algo con la moneda. Este punto creo que no sabría explicarlo muy bien, pero lo intento: el equipo (o quien sea que se encargue de seleccionar los efectos) cogen algo mágico que puede ocurrir y lo llevan a cabo a través de métodos y materiales. Por el contrario, lo que se hace normalmente es coger métodos y materiales para llevar a cabo algo mágico. Es decir, en vez de partir de lo 'infinito' (lo imposible en la imaginación) y llevarlo al terreno 'finito' (el acto), lo que se hace es coger lo finito (método y materia) y tratar de llegar a algo 'infinito' (imposible). El problema es que en este último caso, lo 'infinito' a lo que se llega está manido. Se llega a versiones de versiones de versiones de efectos que ya existen, aunque con suerte y mucho trabajo es totalmente cierto (y os honra muchísimo) lográis efectos que no son comunes, como que unos dados manden sobre unas cartas o que soplando sobre la baraja salgan los 4 ases.

Para mí la magia debería evolucionar (al menos algunos magos deberían intentarlo, a mí personalmente me gustaría) hacia lo imposible en la imaginación. A buscar cosas imposibles en la realidad y simular llevarlas a cabo. Escribir en las nubes, que de una semilla crezca una planta elegida por el espectador a la orden del mago, que... ¡yo qué sé! Son ejemplos muy imposibles pero pensando se podría llegar a cualquier parte. Creo que el problema de los magos de hoy en día es una mente completamente cerrada a lo finito, a que el método existe y es el que permite el efecto, cuando hay métodos que aún ni existirán porque no se han encontrado todavía efectos que los necesiten. 

Yo creo en serio como me decía un amigo (a quien no nombro porque no sé si tengo permiso) habría que construir desde el efecto, empezar la casa por el tejado, porque somos magos y podemos hacer lo imposible, y eso es poder ilimitado. Y ahí estamos todos con ese gran 'poder' jugando con cartas (que son la viva imagen de las trampas, por cierto), con cubiletes, con dados, con aros chinos. ¿Realmente un mago, lo que es un mago, perdería el tiempo con ese material? ¡¡¡Seguramente!!! Pero un mago. Dos. Cien. No todos y cada uno de ellos.

También haciendo referencia a este amigo (que nombraré si me lo permite cuando se lo pregunte [espero acordarme]) y al tema en concreto, considero que este material está completamente obsoleto. También creo que habría que ir por ahí. Creo que si cada mago hiciera tan solo un juego pero este fuera suyo, particular, su 'poder' en completa demostración, con un material que realmente perteneciera a su vida y su entorno, la magia ganaría muchísimo en imagen.

Yo creo que la magia no es un arte joven. La magia era empleada en los 'dibujos simpáticos' de las cuevas rupestres en la prehistoria. Otra cosa es que esté fosilizada y siga sin salir de los cubiletes de antes de la Edad Media, de los naipes y demás, y los magos nos neguemos a aceptarlo porque es infinitamente más cómodo y da dinero...

En fin, quién seré yo para hablar. Perdón por vuestro tiempo.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Triple H

Para mi el problema de los magos de hoy en día es que hacemos demasiada magia, me explico brevemente:

Voy a poner varios ejemplos de personas que considero auténticos genios a nivel teatral, por como presentan sus juegos como nadie lo hace, su carisma y su ejecución: Rafael Benatar, Ricky Jay y Luis Piedrahita.

¿Cuales son las características de la magia de cada uno de ellos? de Rafa me quedo con el control del ritmo, de las pausas, todo en su momento justo, magia muy elegante engañosa y muy divertida. Ricky Jay: Con solo decir que va a hacer un juego con sus "52 ayudantes" ya te tiene en vilo, las charlas, la historia detrás de cada juego que hace, nunca resulta aburrido, siempre te deja con ganas de saber mas sobre ese tal Charlie Miller que podía repartir cartas de en medio de la baraja. Luis Piedrahita: Vive en su mundo absurdo lleno de incongruencias y locuras y lo muestra con su magia, las monedas hacen cosas raras, las cartas responden al daltonismo de los tapetes, cosas que no tienen sentido en el mundo real, pero si en el suyo, sus charlas y bromas que sólo el hace.

Por si alguno no lo sabe, Rafael Benatar es un afamado músico, Rickly Jay es un apasionado historiador de la magia y actor, y Luis Piedrahita ha desarrollado una gran tayectoria como guionista, ¿casualidad? no lo creo.

Si de verdad queremos ser carismáticos, llegar a la gente, trasmitir una sensación nueva fresca y original debemos de aparcar un momento los libros de magia y experimentar y bucear en otras artes y sensaciones, si tu número de test de libro no resulta convincente te va a ayudar más apuntarte a una escuela de teatro y aprender a proyectar la voz, el ritmo, y hacer creíble un personaje que releerte 8 veces más el Corinda, si tu magia infantil no llega a los peques organiza una excursión y actividades para niños SIN MAGIA, si eres capaz de llegarles y que disfruten con cada palabra que digas sin magia de por medio luego sera mas sencillo.

Creo que puede ser uno de los problemas de que no llega, nos obsesionamos con el método, la técnica, si la versión original tiene un control por debajo de la extensión hacer otro distinto para decir orgullosos "está es mi versión", pero no deja de ser lo mismo de cara al público, una y otra vez. Hay que darle un enfoque mas profano a nuestra magia, más externo que interno.


Imaginaos si a este hombre, Alberto Laiseca, le hubiera dado por hacer mentalismo, que control de la tensión y del misterio tendría, un efecto sencillo hecho por el sería mas potente que la última versión del centro roto de un mentalista que no tiene ni idea de comunicar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAjb-gi5sfg

----------


## manuserra

> Para mí la magia debería evolucionar (al menos algunos magos deberían intentarlo, a mí personalmente me gustaría) hacia lo imposible en la imaginación. A buscar cosas imposibles en la realidad y simular llevarlas a cabo. Escribir en las nubes, que de una semilla crezca una planta elegida por el espectador a la orden del mago, que... ¡yo qué sé! Son ejemplos muy imposibles pero pensando se podría llegar a cualquier parte. Creo que el problema de los magos de hoy en día es una mente completamente cerrada a lo finito, a que el método existe y es el que permite el efecto, cuando hay métodos que aún ni existirán porque no se han encontrado todavía efectos que los necesiten.


No puedo aplaudir mas está intervención... has dado en el clavo por completo


Y añado además, que creo que el principal problema es que muchos magos, intentan hacer magia pensando en magos, y como puede quedar mejor cuando lo vea un mago, y no en como lo ve una persona que no tiene ni pajolera idea de como se hace una técnica.

----------


## julioso

Pero sergio, ¿que más efectos hay?, están casi todos inventados (transposiciones, viajes, transformaciones...)

Hablas sobre las generaciones de magos... y entre la generacion de Tamariz, Ascanio...la de Gea, Rubiales...Y la de pedro... Hay unos cambios impresionantes.
Yo sobre todo lo que estudio es numismagia por ser mi rama preferida y en este campo se ve una diferencia abismal, Ves los juegos de numismagia de Tamariz, Ascanio, (sus antecedentes como son Vernon y Slydini ) (por Hablar de lo más conocido) Y ves los de ahora de Gea y Rubiales y son muy distintos. Una cosa de la que habla Gea es que en su juventud empezó a aplicar conceptos de la magia de Ascanio y técnicas a las monedas, como la dejada por pinza de deslizamiento...Eso y otras muchas cosas, que si estudias su magia a fondo te das cuenta de ellas.
Rubiales por ejemplo le ha dado un giro a los matrix, con el matrix imposible por ejemplo, o sus tecnicas de navajas abiertas.
Podría enumerar muchisimos mas juegos pero sería un tanto tonteria hablar de material que ya conoceis. El cambio grande de la magia con monedas aquí en españa lo inicio el grande Joaquín Navajas (cosa que todos sabéis) En ese sentido la magia claro que avanza mas que la técnica y las charlas.

con respecto a lo que dice Triple H... de estudiar otras ramas creo que es acertado y desacertado a la vez, un gran problema en la magia es el poco estudio sobre esta, por lo que muchos magos no inventan si no reinventan lo inventado (y no hablo de los magos que lo hacen a conciencia) Si puede venir bien estudiar teatro, clown, mimo... Pero si invento un monedas através de la mesa con un vaso y digo que es mio, por desconocer las monedas canguro de Vernon y posteriormente Navajas...
Por eso muchos magos se están dedicando a leer libros antiguos y presentar juegos de esa época (con los que los magos quedan fascinados)


Sobre lo que dice manuserra de hacer magia pensando en magos... Yo tenía ese problema hasta que encontré una persona que me hizo cambiar de idea y desde entonces creo aprender mucho mas y mejor, entre esa persona y la vía mágica de Juan pienso completamente distinto al respecto.
Creo que hay libros que todos deberíamos leer por regla, y seguir un camino que tarde o temprano ayudará a revolcionar la magia, que magos de hoy en día han seguido y la están cambiando a mejor por supuesto. Pero al 99% estoy seguro por no decir el 100 que los mejores magos que ahora tenemos en nuestro país (grande a nivel mágico) no están donde están sin leer mucha teoría e historia de la magia.


Quizás hablo demasiado pero esto es lo que opino al respecto algunos pensaréis como yo y otros muy distinto pero ante eso no puedo hacer nada, todo lo que hablo es a partir de mis estudios en la materia, quizás en unos años cuando haya leído infinidad de cosas más piense distinto (cosa que no creo), en lo único que creo poder haber metido la pata es en nuestros magos españoles ya que magos extranjeros he estudiado mas bien pocos (lo que se refiere a numismagia no teoría) y algún juego del que hablo puede estar inventdo hace 10 años en estados unidos (cosa que dudo) Hablo de Rubiales y Gea cuando podría hablar de muchos mas pero a esos dos los conoceis todos seguro.

Un saludo Julio Enguita

----------


## Triple H

Muy acertado en eso Julio, yo por eso he abandonado un poco ultimamente la lectura de efectos nuevos y le estoy dando caña al Erdnase, Expert Card Technique, Royal Road, Buckley.

Por poner un ejemplo en cartomagia de distintas generaciones, de mas joven a mas antigua: Helder Guimaraes, Miguel Gomez, Ascanio, Vernon, Erdnase. No podemos comprender la magia de Helder sin comprender la de miguel gomez, ni la de miguel sin la de ascanio y asi sucesivamente, creo que debemos profundizar en los origenes de los conceptos para poder entender de donde venimos y a donde podemos llegar, en lugar de leer directamente un refrito de otro refrito sin padre ni madre.

----------


## Tereso

No sé si S. Alexander se refiere a "inventar" efectos, tanto como a inventar juegos, no sé si me explico.

De cualquier manera, a mí me hizo mucho ruido esta frase que dijo de que no deberíamos salir a la calle sin tener un juego NUESTRO, un solo juego NUESTRO, que nos identifique. 

Hay que aceptar que eso ya sería un inicio de algo.

Yo, por lo pronto (y si se hace el concurso), estoy armando un juego "mío", que será una porquería o una pasada, no sé, pero será mío y es parte del inicio de la "revolución" personal que necesito. 

De cualquier manera, es necesario aprender a caminar antes de correr.

Cómo me ha servido este hilo  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Estoy de acuerdo en que estemos en pañales respecto a cualquier arte escénico (aunque esto sea una falacia, la magia existe desde que el hombre es hombre), pero ese planteamiento no justifica nada.

Veo varias causas que me hacen pensar que no evolucionamos nada y lo que para unos pueden ser motivos de gozo, para mí no son mucho más que recordatorios de lo conservadores que llegamos a ser.

Una cosa es lo que los magos "creamos" que avanzamos y otra lo que hagamos en realidad. Es innegable la tendencia que tenemos a mirarnos sólo el ombligo y celebrar cualquier motivo que demuestre que en la inmovilidad se vive mejor.

El hecho de que los magos que gustan al publico sea radicalmente distinto al que nos gusta a los magos, prueba que somos todo lo segregacionistas que se nos permite. No hablo de mejores y peores, sólo de nuestra forma de despreciar al público que no es más, como todos sabemos, que el ganado que nos mira mientras esperamos gustar a los magos. (Curiosa dicotomía, sacamos la pasta del publico y el honor del mago).

Eso me lleva al motivo que hace que crea que la magia está estancada (como mínimo): los magos somos unos ignorantes. Nos da igual todo lo que salga de nuestro pequeño mundo y, para nosotros, los espectadores están fuera. Y con los espectadores, no hablo sólo del que paga o consume; hablo del que recibe la magia. ¿Cómo va avanzar la magia si estamos totalmente desconectados del mundo? Si no sabemos lo que preocupa o interesa a la gente: deportes, cultura, política, arte, ciencia... Y mucho menos hacemos algo trascendente respecto a ello. Sí, una carta cambia ¿Y qué? O una moneda sale de una caja ¿Me dice eso algo?

No transmitimos nada cuando hacemos magia porque no tenemos nada que transmitir. Ni siquiera entendemos la imposibilidad o la maravilla más allá de una serie de clichés manidos que pasan de mano en mano sin cuestionar.

Seguimos el paleolítico medio... y lucharemos a brazo partido para no llegar nunca al neolítico.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Por cierto, de todo esto saco una conclusión: _Puede que vaya siendo hora de matar al padre._ 

Asi podremos empezar a pensar sin sacralizar, sin chorradas, sin dogmas, sin profetas y con el objetivo de hacer magia y el ansia de encontrar el camino para llegar el espectador...

Pero al final seguiremos dando vueltas a cómo hacer un monedas a través de la mesa sin moneda extra.

----------


## Tereso

Un monedas a través de la mesa sin monedas y sin mesa, para empezar.

Ricardo, es hora de matar al padre, hacerlo Tótem y dejar de argumentar cosas como "Es que Ascanio lo dijo..", y comenzar a decir cosas como "Yo digo que..."

En fin, va a costar y va a doler. Así como dijo mi tía.

----------


## rubiales

¿Por qué hay que matar al padre? El esnobismo por el esnobismo es la misma tontería que la repetición por la repetición. 

No hay que negar lo actual o anterior para promocionar otros nuevos pensamientos o vertientes, hay que luchar por que se imponga  lo mejor, no lo diferente.

De verdad, me da una pena enorme leer lo que escribís, espero que todos tengáis presentes las palabras del músico, director y compositor Francés,  Pierre Boulez quien fue el principal percusor de muchísimas tendencias musicales en los sesenta y setenta. Decía algo Asi:

"No hay que matar al padre sin antes haberle vaciado los bolsillos"

Con esto abandono el debate, no creo que lleguemos a ninguna parte.

----------


## julioso

Pero Ricardo... la magia que se crea se crea para el público, al menos la que yo estudio.
Dime magia o magos que hagan magia para ellos sin mirar al público (magos de público) ya se que hay magos que hacen magia para magos, pero eso es otra historia.
El publico es el que te crea el juego a partir de una base solida que tu le muestras, el publico a partir de reacciones te dice que funciona y que no.
¿por que matar al padre? si funcionó, funciona y funcionará.?

----------


## Tereso

Alguna vez leyeron Totem y Tabu?

Hay en ese libro excelentes ideas del motivo para "Matar al padre" y convertirlo en totem.

Se mata al padre comiendo su cuerpo, por ejemplo. Eso nos hace parte padre e hijo a la vez y no tiene nada de malo.

No me molesta equivocarme. Me pone mal ver que maestros como Rubiales no le tengan paciencia a novatos como yo.

Pero bueno, me retiro del hilo, ya obtuve lo suficiente.

Ofrezco disculpas por las faltas; escribo desde el celular.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rubiales

Llevo ayudando a todos en este foro desde el 2007 como para que ha estas alturas se me tache de impaciente. Creo que después de más de 6 años es hora que me retire y no sólo del debate.

----------


## Moñiño

Insustancial y fuera de lugar

----------


## manuserra

Pues nada, es decisión de cada uno hacer lo que tenga que hacer. Si opinar distinto en un foro hace que la gente se retire demuestra el porque de como están las cosas en algunos casos. 

No hay nada mas tonto que aplicar reglas a un arte y los magos con experiencia se empeñan en hacerlo constantemente. El arte no tiene reglas, y la magia no debería de tenerlas JAMÁS

----------


## MagNity

Manuserra, si el arte no tiene reglas, no se porque yo me paso el día estudiando y dando clases de fotografía (entiendo que es un arte, ¿no?). Ni tampoco se porque se dice reglas de composición a las directrices de como componer una foto y es la madre para que una foto sea artísticamente bella! otro tema es que las reglas (normas..) hay que conocerlas y una vez sabidas, se pueden romper a conciencia para buscar, provocar o experimentar algo,... pero decir que el arte no tiene reglas,... uhm, es destrozar todas las escuelas de arte con una frase,...

----------


## joweme

Un mago experimentado ayudando en el foro desde hace años sin esperar nada a cambio y en un segundo se le desprecia.
Perfecto, es buena idea matar al padre, comencemos por quitar a los pocos magos con experiencia que quedaban en el foro!!
No hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver.
Es difícill que todo el mundo tenga una misma opinión y no pretendo cambiaros la vuestra pero si os pediré que reflexioneis un poco.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Llevo ayudando a todos en este foro desde el 2007 como para que ha estas alturas se me tache de impaciente. Creo que después de más de 6 años es hora que me retire y no sólo del debate.


son opiniones diferentes  y solo hay una persona que te ha tachado de impaciente ,yo creo que por eso no tienes que abandonar el foro  , con lo bonito que estaba este debate ,aunque yo sigo pensando leyendoos que no se ni papa de magia ,jjijijiji, pero yo lo paso bien  y eso me vale ,osea que no os enfadeis ,ehhhhhh

----------


## luis_bcn

> . 
> Y no habras sido el primero de las grandes mentes (o mejor dicho, con gran experiencia de este foro) en hacerlo, ni seras el ultimo.  Se hecha de menos otra epoca. Salu2 compadre.


que epoca ,la de que se tiraban al cuello por cualquier cosa de novato ? 
p.d : yo si que me retiro  del tema porque si pensaba que el comentario de Moñiño no pintaba nada ,el mio creo que menos ,jijijij

----------


## Prendes

Hace poco he ido a ver a Goyo Jimenes. No dijo ni una palabra de los americanos.
Hace también poco he ido a ver a Jorge Blass. Hizo la tormenta de nieve.


¿La música son todo versiones de canciones antiguas o hay canciones nuevas?

----------


## Prendes

Luego llega un mago que lanza una baraja al aire, encuentra una carta con el pie, y saca el calcetín del estuche, y hace giras por todo el mundo.

----------


## Prendes

Y en respuesta un poco a Rubiales:

Claro que hay magos que avanzan, y que evolucionan, faltaría más, el aficionado a la magia que lo dude es que ha visto poco.
El problema es que la gente de la calle es a esos magos a los que menos ve. A los que ve es a los que aprendieron 4 cosas y andan actuando por ahí, en pubs, en comuniones... que, por desgracia, son muchísimos mas que los que avanzan.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que el que no entiende es porque no quiere. ¡Claro que hay que vaciarle los bolsillos!

No tengo tiempo a escribir más porque estoy fuera de España, pero me da pena que en cuanto se empieza a hablar en serio, se desmonta el chiringo.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Hace poco he ido a ver a Goyo Jimenes. No dijo ni una palabra de los americanos.
> Hace también poco he ido a ver a Jorge Blass. Hizo la tormenta de nieve.
> 
> 
> ¿La música son todo versiones de canciones antiguas o hay canciones nuevas?


Y el chiste de 'Perdone que le despierte'. E hizo aparecer un pañuelo como opening desde un hilo flash. ¿Para qué? Para guardarlo. Magia por la magia, arte por el arte. Respeto que haya gente que quiera seguir ahí, pero considero que, al menos a mi gusto, aleja a los magos del público. Y si no del público, los aleja de la magia y la actualidad.

Un abrazo mágico, sigo leyendo, ¡está interesante!

S. Alexander

----------


## S. Alexander

Intento aclarar lo que digo nuevamente:

La magia que yo considero magia está en la realidad y se hace en la realidad con la realidad, y es ahí donde se encuentra la efectividad de estos súper magos de la TV. Que aunque sea mentira, 'salen a la calle con personas reales' (esto es lo que cree el espectador y se siente parte de ellos, cogen objetos reales y hacen algo imposible con ellos. Y es más imposible porque el espectador tiene contacto con estas porciones de realidad y él no podría hacer eso ni encuentra forma de que nadie pueda hacerlo. Básicamente, lo que el espectador desde su casa ve es que un hombre sale al mundo con personas como él y realiza cosas imposibles frente a personas como él, en un entorno en el que él mismo vive cada día. Ahí es donde se encuentra a mi parecer el éxito de esa magia en TV, aunque los métodos a nuestro gusto sean ilícitos porque nos limitan a tener que hacerlos tras la pantalla y contratando compinches mil.

¿Significa esto que la verdadera magia solo se encuentra en la calle? Yo creo que no, que lo que significa es que la verdadera magia (ni los trucos ni el arte de la magia, hablo de la 'verdadera magia') está en el mundo real. Y el mundo real se puede llevar a escena (sea salas de cerca o sean teatros o lo que sea).

A todo el mundo al que le expongo mis ideas me salta con lo mismo: _'¿Pero cuántos efectos quedan por inventar? ¡Si ya existen todos!'_ ¿Qué locura es esta? ¿Existía la ambiciosa para Hoffzinser? Pues ya tenía algo que descubrir Hoffzinser aunque le pudiera parecer que estaba todo inventado. Por supuesto que parece que todo está inventado, y eso es porque vives en el presente y tu experiencia es el pasado, pero con la imaginación y el trabajo creativo es como se crean juegos y efectos en el futuro. Por supuesto que la cartomagia es una rama súper trabajada porque todo el mundo hace cartomagia, investiga cartomagia y anda todo el día con las cartas en la mano, y por supuesto que hay magos muy creativos que han inventado rutinas y efectos nuevos, o que han vuelto a traer juegos del pasado con un aire muy renovado, pero es que la magia no son solo las monedas, las cartas, los cubiletes, las cuerdas y el mentalismo. Ese es *nuestro* material, el material con el que trabajan los autores de los libros que leemos, con el que trabajaron sus maestros en el siglo pasado, y en el pasado, un material del que casi nadie sale. 

Yo lo que intento es hacer ver que tanto los materiales que usamos como los efectos que realizamos son los que usan todos los magos en el resto del mundo y que además es lo que el profano ve. Es cierto que los profanos por lo general no suelen haber visto magia ni suelen verla, pero si lo hicieran (y siempre con ojos de profano) no durarían mucho porque mismos chistes, mismos efectos, mismo material... para ellos sería visto uno vistos todos. Y tendrían a uno favorito y le llevarían profanos para que le vieran, pero al menos para mí esto no es suficiente. 

Insisto en lo de que ser mago para mí es ser capaz de lo imposible, y en que si hubiera gente que se dedicase a realizar espectáculos siendo realmente capaz de lo imposible, dudo que eligiesen todos las cartas, las monedas, los cubiletes y el mentalismo como material. ¿Que es más cómodo? Infinitamente, porque todo el mundo avanzando en una misma dirección de investigación hace que con esos materiales se avance tremendamente. ¿Que es menos mágico y más síntoma de que la magia es una tremenda trampa? Para mí también es esto cierto.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## manuserra

borrado para no ensuciar el hilo ni desviar la conversación

----------


## manuserra

censurado

----------


## MagNity

borrado para mantener una lectura fluída de la conversación principal.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo creo que se puede (y debe) debatir sin herir a nadie. Todo el mundo puede dar su ponión sin necesidad de menospreciar a nadie. 
 Por lo demás, espero que nadie se vaya porque tanto si estamos o no de acuerdo con lo que aquí se expone es enriquecedor para todas las partes.

 Lo digo también como moderador. ¡Leñe!.

----------


## b12jose

Para mi que habría que bajar revoluciones y no confundir las cosas. 

Hay algunos comentarios que están rozando las descalificaciones y los malos rollos, Manuserra baja un par de marchas (o tres), que tus últimos comentarios creo que están rozando rozando lo que no deben... 

Señores vuelvan al hilo, vuelvan al debate y sobre todo vuelvan al hilo y al foro.

----------


## Marvel

No puedo estar más de acuerdo con S. Alexander.
A mi también me gusta mucho la magia de Ciryl Takayama. Ayer precisamente me puse a ver un par de videos suyos. Da la sensación de que se puede meter en cualquier sitio y usando los elementos que allí encuentra hacerlo todo.

En este se mete en una tienda de Lacoste. Al principio hace algo simple, cambiando de sitio el logotipo en una camiseta. Después hace que el logotipo se meta en la pantalla de su movil y se coma una hamburguesa virtual, haciéndose más grande. ¡Después hace que el logotipo se convierta en un cocodrilo real! Yo no he visto a nadie hacer todo eso. Si que he visto usar herramientas y técnicas similares, pero sobre el trabajo en ese video, parece más consistente en pensar en los efectos que se quieren conseguir para después buscar como hacerlo, que en pensar primero en que tienes tal técnica y vas a ver como puedes aplicarla.

Cyril Takayama - Lacoste - YouTube

En este otro es un poco la misma historia. Al final acaba lanzando una red como Spiderman. Tampoco he visto a nadie imitar a Spiderman. Ese juego tal como lo ha hecho no lo hará en ningún otro sitio. Son juegos que promocionan marcas y acaban siendo únicos.

Cyril Spiderman trick - YouTube

----------


## julioso

Pero sergio en cierto modo creo que te contradices, hablas de no usar esos materiales y sin embargo dices que un mago hace magia con lo que sea.
¿por qué se usan esos materiales? ¿por qué usan bolas de papel, cartas, servilletas, monedas, llaves...?
Porque es lo que tenemos a mano siempre, vas a un bar y pides una baraja.... todos en su casa tienen una barajilla para echar una cartas y a cualquiera por la calle le puedes pedir unas monedas, un dni, una cartera.
¿prefieres llevar tu complejos artilugios en una mochila? Lo bonito de la magia para mi gusto es hacerla con lo que en ese momento dispongas, o con objetos tan cotidianos que todo el mundo conozca.
Dices que no salimos de lo mismo...
En un congreso de magia como es tamarite de 100 magos (no conferencias, no espectaculos ->el contacto con público en la calle) solo 2 hicimos algo de monedas, el resto andaban con una baraja en la mano, el más original hacia magia con la baraja y una gomita en la baraja pero todos cartas.
En españa si comparamos la cantidad de numismagos respecto a cartomagos... sabes quien sale ganando.
Creo que hay muchos "magos" que buscan hacer 2/3 efectos sin estudio alguno o muy nulo que son los que desprestigian este arte, y todos con cartas, o elementos comprados.
¿no sería bonito hacer aparecer una tórtola en plena pza mayor? ¿pero quien se la lleva hasta ahi?
Saludos

----------


## Tereso

> Llevo ayudando a todos en este foro desde el 2007 como para que ha estas alturas se me tache de impaciente. Creo que después de más de 6 años es hora que me retire y no sólo del debate.


Maese Rubiales:

En mi defensa he de decir que, si no como mago, como forista he estado en este lugar incluso antes que tú, y quisiera hacer una puntualidad: Me he esforzado SIEMPRE por mantener una línea de respeto y de tolerancia (que se puede ver a lo largo de mis pocos o muchos mensajes). Si tú, de manera indirecta o directa, me tachas de snob y tonto por compartir una idea, pues bien, lo acepto. Yo no estoy diciendo "Rubiales es una persona impaciente", estoy diciendo que en este punto en particular así ha sido. No estoy llamándote goleador por una vez haber metido un gol, no sé si me explico. 

De frente te lo digo, te ofrezco mi más honesta disculpa, eres una de las personas de las que más he aprendido en este foro, sin ánimo de hacerte el caldo gordo ni de dorarte la píldora. Justo el día de ayer por la mañana (antes de todo esto) estaba googleando al respecto de ti, ponte un poco en mi lugar, ¿qué sentirías si una persona a la que admiras indirectamente te llama snob y tonto? Venga, al menos yo no sentí nada "bonito".

Simplemente pienso diferente que tú y creo que tengo argumentos suficientes (si no como mago, como pensador) para poder tener un debate, del que podría salir aprendiendo mucho o tal vez enseñando una o dos cosas.

Reitero mis respetos y me disculpo de nuevo.

Joweme: No sé si lo que dices lo dijiste por mí, en caso de que sí: no he despreciado a nadie, simplemente hice un apunte que así me pareció (tal vez no debí usar esas palabras), para mí vale igual un mago con muchos años que un novato, ambos son personas que me merecen todo respeto.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Y sigues encerrado en el mismo material. Cartas y monedas.

No me contradigo, te explico por qué: ¿Cuánta gente juega normalmente a las cartas? ¿Cuánta gente tiene una baraja francesa en su casa? ¿Cuánta gente conoce la baraja francesa? (La prueba está en los corazones negros, en los diamantes que son los tréboles, en los bastos que aparecen de vez en cuando). La gente sale por ahí, bebe, habla, juega al 'jungle' u otros juegos de mesa, juega a videojuegos, ve películas, se da placer con la mano, pero que yo sepa la gente normalmente no recurre hoy en día a las cartas para pasar el tiempo. Una cosa es que tengas una baraja en casa y otra que toques esa baraja más de 1 vez al año si no es para cambiarla de sitio porque estorba. Yo voy a un bar en Toledo, pido una baraja y me dicen que dos euros, o me dicen que no tienen. Antiguamente cuando había jamones colgados, quesito, aceitunas y demás, claro que había una baraja. Y una panda de viejos alrededor de la única baraja jugando un mus (española, por cierto, porque estamos en España, donde se controla la baraja española) y si te acercabas te sacaban la pasta en un tris. No digo que en los pueblos que siguen en los 70 del siglo XX no haya barajas (españolas) en los bares. Pero en los bares de hoy en día que yo sepa no. En un bar bastante pijín incluso a Ricardo Solo y a mí nos prohibieron sacar la baraja porque daba mala apariencia (jugadores, tramposos). Estamos en el siglo XXI amigos, y no hago referencia a la tecnología sino a que la magia está estancada y a mí empieza a olerme. Que insisto, será porque no me muevo exclusivamente dentro del mundo de los magos, con magos profesionales y famosos y gente que controla, pero yo lo veo así.

Por cierto ya que he dicho esto me gustaría decir algo que no sé si es cierto o no, pero que cada cual juzgue su vida: Moverse entre magos de este calibre todo el día te sube en una nube en la que la magia es lo más y lo mejor, y todo es bestial y buaf, alucinante. No digas que eres quien eres, vete a un sitio donde no te conozcan, coge tu querida baraja, compórtate como un aficionado que va un día a un sitio y hace magia (sin estar contratado, simplemente a 'los amigos', a 'la concurrencia'), a ver qué éxito cosechas y qué masas mueves, y a ver cuánta gente te pide un autógrafo. Te dirán que eres muy bueno, que wow, que les hagas otro y que vuelvas pronto (hasta que se te acaben los juegos que hacer porque no te gusten más).
Insisto, yo no sé si es cierto o no pero me atrevería a decir que los que vivís todo el día entre magos vivís muy cómodos y os olvidáis de que hay un mundo de verdad ahí fuera en el que la magia es un entretenimiento sin más. Un mundo en el que se sabe a ciencia cierta que la humanidad no es humanidad sin pintura, sin literatura, sin escultura... pero desde luego es humanidad sin magia.

Julioso, tampoco estamos hablando aquí de truqueros. Estamos hablando de que el problema somos los propios magos. ¿El problema de qué? El problema del que tanto se queja todo el mundo y no mueve un dedo: 'Somos todos iguales'. Recuerdo a Rubiales cuando leí su decepción porque había preguntado si todos los magos eran iguales y el 90% le había dicho que no. Yo no considero que me diferencie del resto porque me vista de Lucifer (aunque sea una basura de personaje), escoja temas demoníacos y me lance al ruedo. Sigo siendo lo mismo con otro vestido.
Con respecto a la tórtola, ¿qué porras pinta un señor haciendo aparecer una tórtola en mitad de la plaza mayor, si ya está llena? ¿Qué está, aumentando la población avícola? Mismo material sin una razón concreta. Otra cosa es que la produzca, totalmente blanca, brillante, creando un animal que contrasta con los demás de su especie por su pureza. Ahí si veo una mínima excusa.

Bolas de papel, llaves, dni, sí, ¿y qué es lo que consigues hacer tan mágico que sea realmente imposible y potente?

No es tanto cuestión de que siempre puedas hacer magia sino de que cuando hagas magia merezca realmente la pena porque sea un hito. Somos magos, nuestro poder es casi ilimitado, cada vez que abrimos la mano tendría que ser un hito en el lugar en el que estemos. Estoy más de acuerdo con los alumnos de René (si de verdad lo cumplen) de no llevar nunca la baraja encima que con la tradición española de siempre llevarla y hacer magia donde sea y cuando sea. ¿Es bonito? Sí. Pero para mi gusto se normaliza. ¿Para qué ir a ver una sesión de cerca si ya tienes a un mago fuera que te hace maravillas? (Y hablo desde la vista profana, que no son capaces de comparar un Woody Aragón, un Rubiales, un Gabi Pareras, con magos buenos que hagan magia en la calle [porque no han visto a Woody, a Rubiales ni a Gabi Pareras]).

A lo mejor te merece más la pena llevar el súper aparato durante todo el día, provocar la situación como en tantos libros he leído que se tiene que provocar llevándola al terreno para hacer el efecto que lleves y realizar algo absolutamente descomunal, que llevar la baraja cada día de tu vida, que te pidan un truco y tú sacar la baraja obediente porque estás deseándolo, hacerles un montón de juegos o uno solo, y que les 'sorprenda'. Que habrá efectos de cartomagia que sean hitos, seguro. Pero que cada vez que saques la baraja sea un hito, no me lo creo... dentro del mundo en el que yo vivo, digo. No dentro del mundo de los magos.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## julioso

Empiezo por la parte de las tortolas, no es lo mismo una tortola( siempre blancas) que una paloma, es como un
Amazonas con un guacamayo, si son loros pero... 

No llevar la baraja encima? Hace unos meses me dijo cierta persona... Prueba las cosas en publico, si falla fallo pero no busques la perfeccion porque entonces nunca haras nada, y disfruto mucho probando juegos al 75% terminados ante publico, el propio publico me dice que esta bien y que no.


Hablas de bares y barajas... Hace poco me hicieron guardar el tapete con monedas por la ley de juego y tal pero en muchos bares se sigue llevando ... Tienen sus tapetes y sus barajas españolas, hablas de francesas... Españolas... Quien dice que haya que hacer magia con baraja francesa? Jaja planteali asi, por que con baraja de poquer?


Dices que llevar baraja encima normaliza la magia... No me gustan las cartas, y sobre llamar la atencion me paso el dia con una moneda empalmada, inconscientemete la cambio a varios empalmes, hago el coin roll.... La gente la ve y pide que hagas algo de magia( me ha pasado caminando por la calle con gente desconocida totalmente)

Luego te contesto todo, ahora he puesto lo que recuerdo ya que desde el movil es un rollo, lo edito en un ratlllo

----------


## S. Alexander

> Empiezo por la parte de las tortolas, no es lo mismo una tortola( siempre blancas) que una paloma, es como un
> Amazonas con un guacamayo, si son loros pero... 
> 
> No llevar la baraja encima? Hace unos meses me dijo cierta persona... Prueba las cosas en publico, si falla fallo pero no busques la perfeccion porque entonces nunca haras nada, y disfruto mucho probando juegos al 75% terminados ante publico, el propio publico me dice que esta bien y que no.
> 
> 
> Hablas de bares y barajas... Hace poco me hicieron guardar el tapete con monedas por la ley de juego y tal pero en muchos bares se sigue llevando ... Tienen sus tapetes y sus barajas españolas, hablas de francesas... Españolas... Quien dice que haya que hacer magia con baraja francesa? Jaja planteali asi, por que con baraja de poquer?
> 
> 
> ...


Pero es un ave. Y aumenta la población avícola xD Y la gente supongo que no sabe eso ya que las llama palomas (el mago saca palomas). Iba más por el por qué sacas una tórtola que por otra cosa, que no tiene un significado, que sigue siendo magia por magia.

Sobre la perfección, una cosa es no buscarla y otra pasar de la calidad... Yo también pruebo juegos y métodos así para ver por dónde tirar, y del propio público aprendo lo que les gusta y lo que no, y si va bien o no, pero eso tiene que llegar al 99,99% y seguir intentando avanzar hasta el 100%. Es como si dejas un cuadro ahí al 75% que dices, o una canción...

¿Que yo me plantee por qué una baraja de póker? Estoy diciendo que es el material que usa todo el mundo, soy yo el que está diciendo que, entre otras muchísimas cosas, es de las cosas que hay que replantearse. E insisto en que las cartas son sinónimo de juego, y juego de trampas.

Y no digo que llevar una baraja normalice la magia. Digo que la magia disponible donde sea cuando sea a gusto del público, como si fueran nobles y tú un bufón, normaliza la magia. Lo valioso es valioso porque es raro (como una joya). Si la arena fueran joyas y las joyas fueran arena, la arena sería valiosa.
Una cosa es que los profanos no suelan tener la oportunidad de ver magia (también porque no la buscan) y otra que cuando la tengan se les abrume (aunque pidan todo el rato 'magia' [en realidad lo que suelen pedir es que les sorprendas y les entretengas y repitas aquello tan grato que hiciste la otra vez o que han visto u oído que hacen los magos]).

Y tranquilo que escriba lo que escriba y se escriba lo que se escriba, estamos hablando, nadie ha matado a nadie, no me enfado ni creo que nadie se enfade. Y si se enfada volverá. Ama la magia. A lo mejor no vuelve para debatir pero vuelve para hablar de ella (lo digo por lo de FB).

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Tereso

A mí me ha hecho mucho ruido lo de andar por ahí sin la baraja... NUNCA había pensado en eso, pero siempre voy con mis Bicicletas encima, no es que vaya haciendo magia por ahí, pero...  nunca había pensado en que hacer que la magia tenga "alta disponibilidad a cambio de nada" puede ser un arma de dos filos...

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo lo oí en mi segundo año y me pareció una locura. Estaba totalmente en contra. Hace unos meses decidí empezar a hablar con un amigo de Argentina con influencia de René. Según me ha explicado no la llevan ni René ni sus alumnos para impedirles desprestigiar la magia haciéndola cada vez que se la piden. Me crucificarán pero creo que René podría no llevarla también porque no tiene una cantidad de juegos suficiente como para andar 'gastándolos' por ahí en cualquier ocasión. Pero claro, tampoco conozco a René, ni su conocimiento ni todos los juegos que pueda tener en su repertorio, es una sospecha infundada de una rata ignorante como yo.

Yo la baraja (o lo que sea, moneda, el cigarrillo fantasma, lo que sea) la veo como un arma (katana, aunque suene súper friki [una pena]). Se lleva siempre y se utiliza solo cuando se debe utilizar, en el momento en el que se debe utilizar y para lo que se debe utilizar. Y por eso veo posible vivir sin llevar algo preparado 'por si te lo piden' sino llevar algo preparado cuando quieras, con la idea y el plan hecho para realizarlo en la ocasión más propicia.

En el libro de Bernat de manipulación (ignoro si tiene alguno más), el negro, cuenta en las crónicas (no recuerdo la geografía a la que se refiere) que había un 'mago' una vez que no hacía magia. No al menos como la entendemos ahora mismo. Él planificaba el efecto y provocaba que tuviera que ocurrir. Cuenta por ejemplo que durante una partida de mus, su compañero necesitaba un dos (creo que especifica de bastos pero no estoy seguro). A través de señas se lo comunicaba, pero este mago no le hacía ni caso, le ignoraba, le ponía nervioso porque fingía no ser capaz de saber qué quería decirle. Cuando les vencieron en la partida, su compañero le gritó la carta que necesitaba, y se la volvió a gritar. Este mago, reaccionando con violencia cogió esa carta y no sé qué instrumento más y acabó dicha carta clavada en el techo. No sé si es un efecto cometa, una leyenda o qué es, pero es un ejemplo extremista de lo que hablo. Dynamo, Criss, Cyril con su equipo (y con un montón de compinches contratados) salen a la calle con un plan que mostrar a la TV y lo llevan a cabo.
Pero creo que esto está desvirtuando el hilo, sinceramente, porque estamos tirando más hacia la magia impromptu y callejera real comparada con la de TV que con lo que dice Eidan de que necesita una revolución.

Me comentaba el amigo al que hacía referencia hace algunos post que los gestos mágicos están obsoletos, opino como él que los materiales también están fosilizados y que a los juegos les pasa lo mismo. Asambleas de cartas, monedas a través de la mesa, pasar 3 cartas de un paquete de 10 a otro de 10, homing card, los cubiletes.

Yo lo miro desde esta perspectiva: Si fuerais un mago de verdad, todos y cada uno de vosotros, ¿haríais todos magia con cartas, monedas y cubiletes? ¿En serio? ¿Ni uno con piedras, ni uno con plantas, ni uno con la luz, ni uno con el fuego? Yo intento hablar de magos, pero creo que el problema es que los magos son cosas distintas para unos que para otros. A unos les viene un señor con traje, unas cartas y un conejo y a mí me viene un 'wizard'. Sin túnica y sombrero de capirote, sin barba larga. Un mago. No un tío que hace entretenimientos sorprendentes con las manos sino un tío que hace cosas que no se pueden ver en la realidad.

Por ejemplo yo espero tener dinero pronto (estoy paupérrimo) para poder comprar una pequeña bola de contact, cogerme un pañuelo de caballero (porque yo los llevo, para sonarme los mocos, reíros de mí si queréis y llamadme viejales pero no los he soltado desde que aprendí a sonarme yo solo) y cada vez que vea a un niño una maquinita de estas de hacer pompas, cogerle una pompa y manipularla para que viaje a distintos sitios. Tipo Kaps (aaah, ¡pero eso no es ser original, lo hacía Kaps! [ya, pero eso es hacer magia con cosas reales y creo que lo vale]).

Ahora creo que voy a dejar de filosofar y, como me están diciendo, ponerme a hacer cosas o callarme. Porque mucho ruido y pocas nueces hago.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo una vez en mi trabajo hablaron de superpoderes y levité. Hace unos 8 años. Aún me paran compañeros para que les diga cómo se puede levitar.

 Otra vez hablaron de control mental y cogí una cucharilla de café que se dobló sóla en la mesa. Hace como 4 años. La persona la lleva con ella en el bolso porque no sabe/puede explicar lo que vio. Me la ha enseñado un par de veces (las que me ha visto).

 La mayoría de mis compañeros saben que me gusta la magia porque me ven con las cartas todos los días en al sála de relax. Incluso les hago juegos y nos lo pasamos muy bien.

 Hace poco doblé con mi energía interior un papel del suelo. Hoy mismo me han preguntado dónde estudiar para que no les engañen y realmente potenciar su ki, como hago yo...

 Más o menos creo que por ahí van los tiros.

----------


## S. Alexander

Exacto. Dios, te amo xD

El problema es cómo llevar la vida real a un teatro o a una sala de magia de cerca. Antes se pedía prestado el bolso, el sombrero, el reloj de mano... ahora llevan anillos de boda, llaves, tarjetas, dinero. Creo que utilizar la propia realidad que los espectadores portan con ellos es una solución. Y otra demostrar que el material que vas a usar forma parte de la realidad que ellos usen.

A mí no me engañáis, ni Peter usa normalmente una cuerda (y menos con esa apariencia tan bonita) hoy en día, ni Peter usa una baraja normalmente. Monedas ya es otra cosa, pero la gente no usa dólares, usa euros (de momento y ojalá no por mucho, ay mi peseta, cómo te añoro).

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## fran fortuna

Madre mía, la que se ha liado aquí en semana santa...

Yo digo que "sí" a casi todo y que "a lo mejor" a lo demás, y al final acabaré haciendo lo que mejor considere...
pero  escucho cosas y leo personas, y algunas cosas me placen y otras no...os  leo y aprendo, pero ¿qué aprendo? aprendo que cuanto más me meto en la  magia más complicada es, y más me gusta.

Por cierto, el debate ya empieza a ir en círculos, yo aviso.

Sobre lo que anda diciendo Sergio...




> Yo intento hablar de magos, pero creo que el problema es que los magos son cosas distintas para unos que para otros. A unos les viene un señor con traje, unas cartas y un conejo y a mí me viene un 'wizard'. Sin túnica y sombrero de capirote, _sin barba larga_. Un mago. No un tío que hace entretenimientos sorprendentes con las manos sino un tío que hace cosas que no se pueden ver en la realidad.


¿Cómo que "sin barba larga"? Eso me ofende tantÍsimo que no se me ocurre ni qué responderte.

Y ya.
Venga fiesta.

----------


## Weribongui

Modificado por malentendido jeje.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Pues no veo que tiene de ofensivo, me parece que no has entendido bien, solo ha descrito los 3 atributos clásicos del mago tipo Merlin.


El señor Fortuna sólo defiende a su gremio de barbudos bicolor  :Wink1: .

----------


## fran fortuna

Weribongui, era una broma, porque yo tengo una barba al estilo "Vieja Babilonia".
Al fin y al cabo tampoco van a ser todo postulados sesudos y puntos de vista profundos...de vez en cuando es bueno gritar la palabra "caca" en mitad de huracanes como este, ayuda a pensar, y no lo digo yo, lo decía Diogenes, que vivía en un barril, y alguien que vive en un barril no puede estar equivocado.

----------


## renard

Madre que comedura de coco teneis jaja,leer al padre que tanto quereis matar a su abuelo y toda la familia que aprendereis mucho,antes de intentar revolucionar nada teneis que saber de como vuestros antecesores revolucionaron la magia,kaps Slydini Ascanio Vernon Marlo y compania leer y aporten otras cosas pero porque matar a los que os dieron la vida.

----------


## Tereso

> Madre que comedura de coco teneis jaja,leer al padre que tanto quereis matar a su abuelo y toda la familia que aprendereis mucho,antes de intentar revolucionar nada teneis que saber de como vuestros antecesores revolucionaron la magia,kaps Slydini Ascanio Vernon Marlo y compania leer y aporten otras cosas pero porque matar a los que os dieron la vida.


"La cena totémica del padre asesinado simboliza también la internalización del padre y de su autoridad o 'ley'", acerca de Totem y Tabú, de Sigmund Freud. En fin, que hay que leer y no solamente libros de magia  :Wink1: 

En ningún momento se sugiere que la muerte al padre implique desechar ni sus enseñanzas ni su autoridad, todo lo contrario, para matarlo hay que consumirlo y consumarlo.

El que quiera entender...

Y otra cosa, estaría muy bien que se dejase de recurrir a la gastadísima falacia de autoridad. No se vale decir "Porque Perico de los Palotes lo dijo...", es necesario argumentar, incluso desafiar a la autoridad, para poder encontrarse con una argumentación enriquecedora: De otra manera no somos mas que simples repetidores de lo que alguien ya dijo y volvemos a empezar... y vaya que me gusta repetir lo que alguien más ya dijo.

Un saludo argumentador y ojalá el hilo se pueda mantener, me sigue sirviendo un mundo.

----------


## Coloclom

Pues deja de citar a Freud!! jajajaja :P

----------


## Tereso

> Pues deja de citar a Freud!! jajajaja :P


Jaja buen apunte!



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Entonces esto queda en algo? Dentro de poco me van a borrar el perfil y no me entero de si hay gente que cree que todo está fetén y otra que no, o de si todos opinan lo primero.

De momento voy aportando algunas cosas que he aprendido hoy:

En la escuela (universidad) de la Black Mountain (siglo XX mediados) se empezaron a reunir artistas de distintas disciplinas que buscaban nuevas formas de expresión artística a través de sus disciplinas (expresionismo, impresionismo... bueno, vanguardias vamos).
Allí había un tipo llamado Robert Creeley (poeta [para mí la magia es poesía sensible {vamos, que se puede sentir con los *6* sentidos}], lo digo porque suelo asemejarlas).

Resulta que yo hasta ahora estaba convencido (y lo había hablado ya con gente, magos y profanos que estudian arte, e incluso en este foro hubo una discusión con los que hicieron el Manifiesto del Sapo) de que la magia metafórica era el futuro. No como manipulación mental, que es lo que se malentendió, sino utilizar la magia como un vehículo para la expresión, como hace el arte en la mayoría de ocasiones, y como hace el arte contemporáneo, pasarse por el forro la estética para centrarse en el contenido (aunque si no estudias arte contemporáneo, como es tan academicista, no entiendes ni papa y lo tachas de basura).
Bueno, que me voy por las ramas: Antes creía que para que la magia fuera vista como arte, tenía que comunicar. Ser un vehículo, un canal para un mensaje (como he entendido desean los de la Magia Metafórica). Resulta que hoy acabo de convencerme de que no tiene por qué ser así, y que de hecho eso es 'malo' para la magia.

Robert Creeley, a quien he mencionado antes, decía que si la poesía servía como vehículo para un mensaje (que las cortinas azules representen la tristeza, por ejemplo), dicho mensaje era lo importante, y no la poesía. En magia (como se ha dicho en este mismo foro) ocurre lo mismo. Si utilizas la magia para comunicar, la magia no es lo importante, lo es el mensaje. Que sí, que es importante la magia porque tienes que utilizarla para que llegue el mensaje, sí, pero el fin último es el mensaje, no la magia.

Me veo entonces perdido. ¿Cuál es el fin de la magia? ¿El asombro? ¿El hacer creer en un mundo en el que pueden existir poderes? ¿Qué sentimiento debe producir la magia siempre si no es el asombro? ¿Cómo se mide el asombro sino por su potencia, y a más potencia más fuerte es el efecto, más mágica es esa magia?

En fin, que estoy de nuevo perdido pero que ya no tengo el peñón fijo. El arte no tiene por qué comunicar. El problema entonces es qué es el arte. Al menos es mi problema, porque me gustaría que la magia fuera considerada arte. A mí no me engañáis, para la gente la magia no es un arte xD Quizás para los academicistas y gente que se dedique al arte pueda serlo, pero para la gente, para los verdaderos profanos, la pintura lo es, la literatura lo es, la escultura lo es y la magia no lo es. Al menos para la gente que he conocido hasta ahora la magia en sí no es una arte. Es un entretenimiento (como el teatro o la música hace 5 siglos, un mero entretenimiento [esto me da esperanza de que en un futuro sí lo sea]).

Ale, sus dejo, quizá no pueda volver a leer, o quizá me queden semanas hasta que sí. Depende de oskiper xD

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> Yo sí que soy ignorante, Eidan, así que voy a abrir la bocaza xD
> 
> Yo entre las generaciones que has dicho, Juanlu, solo veo diferencia técnica (presentacional, de estructura y digital) y de estilo, no mágica. Seguramente me pase por no haberme metido en el mundo mágico y liarme a ver a esos magos, pero por lo que veo, oigo y sé ahora mismo, para mí los efectos siguen siendo muy similares. Y la mayoría reducidos a la baraja (que no digo que no sea una maravilla y maravillas se hagan con ella, pero todo bicho viviente hace cartomagia y los efectos generales (levitación, adivinación, localización, transposición, etc.) son limitados. Y creo que es precisamente uno de los problemas de que parezca que 'todos hacemos lo mismo': todos hacemos cartomagia y el número de efectos generales es limitado.
> 
> Criss Angel, Dynamo, Cyril Takayama (yo tiro para Oriente mucho, lo siento), Liu Qian y esta gente en cámara no hacen eso, y por eso creo que la gente lo flipa. No hacen un juego de monedas, hacen algo con la moneda.


En lo que se refiere a nuevas formas de hacer magia ellos no hacen nada nuevo, es un error el insinuar una innovación de parte de ellos. En ultimo caso ellos vendrían siendo parte de la corriente del estilo de magia que David Blaine comenzó a hacer mucho antes que ellos, y es el de hacer magia en la calle . Pero acá también caeríamos en un error, ya que la magia en la calle existe desde mucho antes que David Blaine, la diferencia es la manera en que Blaine abordo la manera de hacer magia en la calle. Pero esta existe desde hace siglos... Por ende acá tampoco hablamos ,en estricto rigor, de una nueva forma de hacer magia sino que de un nuevo enfoque tomando como forma de inspiración una manera de hacer magia que existe hace siglos. Respecto de los juegos que cada uno de ellos hace por lo general son vueltas de tuerca a juegos que existen desde hace mucho tiempo, ocupando técnicas de toda la vida ( Por lo general). Por lo mismo ninguno encajaría en esto que comentas acá :




> "Yo entre las generaciones que has dicho, Juanlu, solo veo diferencia técnica (presentacional, de estructura y digital) y de estilo, no mágica"


Ya que ellos como tu mismo comentas acá, "solo" presentan diferencias técnicas,presentacionales ,estructurales y o digitales. 




> *Para mí la magia debería evolucionar (al menos algunos magos deberían intentarlo, a mí personalmente me gustaría) hacia lo imposible en la imaginación. A buscar cosas imposibles en la realidad y simular llevarlas a cabo. Escribir en las nubes, que de una semilla crezca una planta elegida por el espectador a la orden del mago, que... ¡yo qué sé! Son ejemplos muy imposibles* pero pensando se podría llegar a cualquier parte. Creo que el problema de los magos de hoy en día es una mente completamente cerrada a lo finito, a que el método existe y es el que permite el efecto, cuando hay métodos que aún ni existirán porque no se han encontrado todavía efectos que los necesiten. S. Alexander


Desde hace mas de 1 siglo existe un juego muy similar a aquello que comentas, incluso es mas hermoso y mas espectacular que lo que comentas ahí. Solo falta leer un poco mas a los que hicieron grande al ilusionismo... 

También otra de tus frases que me dejo totalmente extrañado es esta 


> "*El arte no tiene por qué comunicar*"


 ya que esta es una falacia . Ciertamente podemos debatir respecto de lo que es o no es arte, y no habría porque extrañarse de ello ya que a lo largo de los siglos las interpretaciones han ido variando dependiendo del pensador que citemos. Pero todos parten de la premisa que el arte comunica, indistintamente de la interpretación que cada uno haga del arte, y porque el arte comunica? Porque esta es una forma de expresión. Por lo mismo que digas que el arte no tiene porque comunicar no tiene  sentido, ya que repito , podemos disentir y debatir respecto de que es o no es arte , pero siempre partiendo de la premisa que el Arte es una forma de expresión .

En definitiva me parece bien que se debata, que se trate de salir de la mediocridad tratando de ser originales. De verdad en el fondo comparto algunas de las cosas que dices. El problema es que te has valido de muchas imprecisiones para dar tu punto de vista.

Sinceramente veo mucho comentario y debate respecto de hacia donde tiene que ir la magia, de que la magia va por mal camino,etc,etc...  Y repito , me parece genial que se trate de salir de la mediocridad de hacer la misma rutina con cuerdas que se viene haciendo hace décadas, con las mismas charlas, historias que se vienen haciendo desde la época del diluvio... Lo que me extraña es que a pesar de todas estas paginas de teoría, muchos de los que acá han posteado apoyando un cambio en materia mágica, son los mismos que en la zona de videos postean presentaciones con juegos de toda la vida, ocupando las técnicas de siempre y mas encima, haciendo los juegos en la pieza de su casa, con presentaciónes mediocres,etc... Esto no es un ataque, pero me parece que para pedir cambios se debe ser consecuente, el problema es que uno mira los canales de youtube de algunos miembros y ninguno ofrece nada nuevo, es mas en muchos casos ofrecen una versión empeorada de una rutina de toda la vida... Entonces solo digo, sean consecuentes a la hora de teorizar ya que es tremendamente contradictorio ver mensajes de personas hablando sobre cambios cuando ellos mismos son parte del problema.

También me gustaría dejar una cita que un conocido saco a colación hace unos días atrás: "*El mago que menosprecia la literatura mágica ha dejado de actualizarse en su profesión* " Dr. Albert M. Wilson a la revista Sphinx en octubre de 1927. A pesar de que han pasado mas de 80 años vemos como a día de hoy esas palabras siguen teniendo sentido ya que me parece a mi que la manera de llegar a algo original o renovado es leyendo y aprendiendo sobre lo que otros ya pensaron,teorizaron o inventaron. Sino nos encontramos con esto "que de una semilla crezca una planta elegida por el espectador a la orden del mago[/B], que... ¡yo qué sé! Son ejemplos muy imposibles" Y si cito de nuevo es para ejemplificar el porque de la aparente frustración de algunos para con la magia. Y me parece que en algunos casos es sencillamente por desconocimiento, por pensar que se sabe todo sobre la magia cuando puede que quizás falte mucho por aprender .

Por ejemplo la mismisima leyenda viviente David Copperfield ha dicho que de vez en cuando le gusta retomar la lectura de libros antiguos a modo de aprendizaje e inspiración y me parece que precisamente pasa por ahí , por la inspiración , y esta la podemos encontrar en quienes pavimentaron el piso donde actualmente estamos parados. Personalmente cuanto mas aprendo sobre magia mas me doy cuenta de lo poco que sabia, y este constante aprendizaje es el que me ha llevado a crear y tratar de concebir la magia desde distintos puntos de vista. Por lo mismo me parece que la manera de aportar con el enaltecimiento de la magia es poniéndonos la vara extremadamente alta ,autoexigiendonos para tratar de entregar algo de calidad, y esto desde mi punto de vista se logra conociendo a los antiguos magos, a los que hicieron grande este arte, ya que para comenzar a concebir cosas nuevas me parece que primero hay que tener conciencia de lo que se creo antes... Y me parece que a veces no existe mucha conciencia sobre esto ultimo...

Por ultimo respecto de los caminos que debe tomar la magia , me parece que el problema no es la magia que se hace, el problema es el performer. Hay muchos malos ilusionistas o magos , como quieran llamarle , hay mucha persona que luego de un par de meses salta a las calles a hacer magia, hay mucha gente que se salta muchos pasos y se lanza a la piscina mostrando juegos a medio aprender , con charlas tremendamente repetidas + técnicas pobremente ejecutadas. Eso no puede traer nada bueno , al menos nada bueno si la misión es enaltecer la magia.

Respecto de si la magia es un arte, me parece que puede llegar a ser artística cuando se comprende que la magia no es el fin, cuando se entiende que la magia es una herramienta para comunicar , para entregar algo mas que el asombro. Y para esto no hace falta crear una nueva forma de hacer magia , acá algunos ejemplos de lo que yo considero que son ilusionistas tratando de crear arte ocupando formas de hacer magia conocidas pero con vueltas de tuerca mas interpretativas que tecnicas :















Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Definitivamente no se entiende lo que he querido decir.

Igualmente por eso dejo el foro: para callarme y o ponerme a hacer algo, o no hacer nada, pero dejar de escribir sin mover un dedo.

Eso sí, bravo, te lo has currado, pero no me siento más respondido que cuando discuto con algún familiar mayor que yo. Digo que las flores son rojas y me dicen que no porque los tallos son verdes... Ojalá alguien siga este debate pero ataque de verdad los problemas que tiene la magia. Y ojalá salga algo de esto.

¡Último abrazo mágico, que me he enterado de que Oskiper no tiene powers! xD

S. Alexander

PD: Supongo que te referirás a mi canal de youtube, donde no muestro nada más que un juego de los que hago y donde he estado experimentando con el concepto del personaje por mi problema tamariciano.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> PD: Supongo que te referirás a mi canal de youtube, donde no muestro nada más que un juego de los que hago y donde he estado experimentando con el concepto del personaje por mi problema tamariciano.


No te lo tomes como ataques personales Sergio, que esa no era la intención del mensaje. Y no, no me refería a tu canal ...De hecho en algún momento recuerdo haberte felicitado por atreverte a salir un poco de lo cotidiano , aunque el problema ( desde mi punto de vista) no era el personaje, si no lo que este ofrecía, y lo que ofrecía era mas de lo mismo ,juegos de cartas de toda la vida  ... Me parece que es una idea que se podría pulir quizás para otro tipo de magia, pero bueno son solo criticas . Ya después tu veras que camino seguir aunque me parece bien que hayas decidido sacar el resto de videos que tenias, ya que eso habla de que posees autocrítica, característica fundamental para avanzar, lamentablemente esto es algo de lo que muchos carecen ...
Para terminar de aclarar lo referente a los canales era una critica en general, ya que como dije anteriormente son varios los que poseen cuentas, aunque la idea seria no enfocarse solo en esto ya que la critica era mas profunda que eso.

ps: Comprendí exactamente lo que querías decir en tus mensajes, solo hice hincapie en las imprecisiones que incurriste para dar a entender tu punto de vista.

----------


## Woody Aragón

He descubierto muy tarde este post. Qué pena, me hubiese molado comentar cositas  :Smile1: 

Sólo un aporte que creo necesario, siempre desde mi experiencia, que allá cada cuál. Son dos puntos: 

Uno, un pelín de humildad/respeto (no digo que se falte al respeto a alguien por el hecho de criticarlo, ¿eh?) para con los demás magos. Es fácil decir "los magos no hacen evolucionar la magia porque no hacen cosas nuevas" es reducir la evolución a la novedad. Y suponer que ese mago no ha hecho el ejercicio de querer hacer cosas nuevas (quizá lo hizo y ha ELEGIDO hacer cosas antiguas). O a lo mejor está trabajando una cosa antigua a niveles tan profundos que la hace evolucionar (la mítica faro de Gabriel Moreno), etc... Que nosotros veamos un "problema" en la magia no significa que lo hayamos descubierto: A lo mejor todos los magos con más experiencia ya lo saben!!

Dos, disfrute por las ideas de uno mismo. Si algo ha potenciado España en magia y la EMM en particular es la afirmación de diferentes y diversas CONCEPCIONES mágicas. Y cada mago tendrá la suya. No es bueno decir  "es que los magos tienen que ser todos ASI", porque eso no lleva a ningún lado. Pero si tú crees que hace falta que los magos sean ASI... pues dale! Sé ASI! Trabaja lo que haces desde tu concepción particular, respetando y apreciando las de los demás. Luis García, Gabi Pareras, Ascanio, Camilo o Tamariz tienen concepciones muy diferentes, pero todos admiran sinceramente las de los demás. Y llevar esas concepciones al límite en sus propias personas es lo que les hace distintos a los demás magos. 

A disfrutar!!


Woody

----------


## Tereso

Señor Woody Aragón, no tengo el gusto de conocerlo, pero después de estas líneas no creo necesitar leer mucho más de usted:

Simplemente monumental. Muchas gracias. Reconozco que, en lo que a mí respecta, la cuota de humildad estaba muy por debajo de lo necesario. Esto me abre los ojos, me cierra la boca y me pone a trabajar con una gran sonrisa.

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Marvel

> suponer que ese mago no ha hecho el ejercicio de querer hacer cosas nuevas (quizá lo hizo y ha ELEGIDO hacer cosas antiguas)


Puede ser, pero ¿por qué se produce esa elección? ¿Quizás por comodidad? ¿Quizás por no encontrar algo nuevo que supere o esté a la altura que lo antiguo? Naturalmente cada vez es más complicado hacerlo.

No digo que estas sean las razones, pero hay una cosa que me inquieta ligeramente en mi mismo, y es que mientras decidía si me hacía una baraja invisible, estuve pensando como recrear algo similar de otra forma. Pero cuando me propuse aprender a fabricar yo mismo esa baraja, abandoné la idea original, y aunque sigo dándole vueltas a otras cosas, ese camino lo he dejado apartado, y quizás me hubiera dado maniobra para hacer otros juegos distintos.

----------


## Iban

Yo también llego tarde a este hilo. Me he leído las 17 páginas y tengo una mala noticia que daros: creo que os estáis chupando las p*llas mutuamente sin avanzar ni un milímetro. Es más, suena todo a romántico becqueriano trasnochado.

Y como sé que sabéis que lo digo con cariño y sin ánimo de molestar, pues lo suelto con la mayor de las crudezas.

Si alguien cree que la magia no llega, es más, si alguien cree que es necesaria una revolución para volver a construir de las cenizas, me temo que el amor, la cultura, la empatía, la humildad y todo eso, no van a servir de nada. ¿Necesarios? Puede ser. ¿Suficientes? Desde luego que no.

Si algo hace falta, es un "Magia del Sol", lo mismo que el Circo del Sol ha relanzado al circo al primer plano cuando ya se había convertido en un cadáver.

Y, mis queridos amigos, qué hay que hacer para que la magia se convierta en la "Magia del Sol", eso dudo que lo sepamos ninguno de nosotros (y no me refiero a clonar el concepto, sino a encontrar el "coup de maître" que nos saque de la cuneta en la que alguno nos ve).

Y como los posts largos resultan difíciles de leer, punto y pelota.

----------


## Iban

Y con todos mis respetos hacia algunos compañeros, a los que aprecio los que más del foro: si alguno cree que la clave para empatizar con el espectador la tiene Luis García (a quien considero un verdadero genio), que Dios nos pille confesados.

----------

